# Baby! Baby!



## chrisjac

For all the wonderful new grandmas, grandmas to be, lucky grandmas with lots of grandchildren, I dedicate this thread to all of you. 
I hope we can all share some favorite patterns with them.

Nothing nicer than a handmade baby gift under the tree!


----------



## Katsch

Oh my Christine what a beautiful photo and baby. Is that who I think it is?


----------



## galaxycraft

Another fun topic to follow.  :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

Nope,just the baby grinch!


----------



## Katsch

chrisjac said:


> Nope,just the baby grinch!


Sure is cute. The Grinch I must admit was always one of my favorites.


----------



## knittingcanuk

chrisjac said:


> For all the wonderful new grandmas, grandmas to be, lucky grandmas with lots of grandchildren, I dedicate this thread to all of you.
> I hope we can all share some favorite patterns with them.
> 
> Nothing nicer than a handmade baby gift under the tree!


Beautiful knitting! I especially like the hoodies and the blue sweater.


----------



## chrisjac

knittingcanuk said:


> Beautiful knitting! I especially like the hoodies and the blue sweater.


I've got more and will share any patterns requested!


----------



## Patches39

WOW, :-D it's all so lovely


----------



## grandmann

I love your hoodies!


----------



## knittingcanuk

chrisjac said:


> I've got more and will share any patterns requested!


Great! The blue sweater and the hoodies, please. The charity up north that I send to likes the hoodies for the babies and children as they are attached and can't get lost like a hat. Also keeps the neck warm.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## chrisjac

knittingcanuk said:


> Beautiful knitting! I especially like the hoodies and the blue sweater.


Thank you! Please share any favorites that you have!


----------



## fortunate1

Another great topic..I made a few kimonos, they are so cute..


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Clever you! 


chrisjac said:


> Thank you! Please share any favorites that you have!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

There are many baby patterns I love so will post here frequently, I suspect! 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gilipeysa


----------



## gr8knitwit2

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kiss-me-romper


----------



## Katsch

This is going to be fun!


----------



## kemu

The picture with baby in basket would make a cute Christmas photo card.
So cute! What a sweet child!


----------



## Squiter60

Darling, all of them.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cherries-n-cream-baby-set-hat

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-kimino-top-with-matching-hat-and-bootees---p017

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/layette-15-projets-a-tricoter/patterns


----------



## trish2222

Love the baby Grinch and all your photos are great Chris. I especially love the little cable jumper you posted in your second photo post.


----------



## Hazel Anne

Nice work.


----------



## chrisjac

gr8knitwit2 said:


> There are many baby patterns I love so will post here frequently, I suspect!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gilipeysa


Yes!


----------



## trish2222

Tiny tennis shoes

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiny-tennis-shoes


----------



## chrisjac

knittingcanuk said:


> Great! The blue sweater and the hoodies, please. The charity up north that I send to likes the hoodies for the babies and children as they are attached and can't get lost like a hat. Also keeps the neck warm.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


The link to the hoodies is with the pictures. A great stashbuster. It calls for worsted but you can use sport weight for a smaller hoodie.

The blue one is by Tin Can Knits "Antler" 
http://tincanknits.com/pattern-PK-antler.html


----------



## chrisjac

trish2222 said:


> Tiny tennis shoes
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiny-tennis-shoes


Yes. I made these for my grandaughter. I love yours!


----------



## chrisjac

And for those who love to spell correctly.


----------



## Artbarn

Gorgeous work, Chris. I love the blue sweater and the yellow alphabet sweater the best! I don't have any children, so no grands for me, but I'm bookmarking this thread anyway!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Love 'em!! 

(Not to be shown to people with cord phobia)!!!



trish2222 said:


> Tiny tennis shoes
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiny-tennis-shoes


----------



## chrisjac

Artbarn said:


> Gorgeous work, Chris. I love the blue sweater and the yellow alphabet sweater the best! I don't have any children, so no grands for me, but I'm bookmarking this thread anyway!


Thank you! The yellow sweater is an old pattern I used for my kids and now, my first GD.


----------



## galaxycraft

Oh my --- they are all so nice.  :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

chrisjac said:


> Thank you! The yellow sweater is an old pattern I used for my kids and now, my first GD.


Reminds me of the letterman sweaters -- on the wee scale of things.  :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

galaxycraft said:


> Reminds me of the letterman sweaters -- on the wee scale of things.  :thumbup:


Good memories!


----------



## trish2222

chrisjac said:


> And for those who love to spell correctly.


Oh, that's lovely - great colours :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Love 'em!!
> 
> (Not to be shown to people with cord phobia)!!!


Oh, gosh - I can post worse to bring the knitting police down on my head in that case.


----------



## chrisjac

Katsch said:


> This is going to be fun!


You're part of my dedication!


----------



## Katsch

chrisjac said:


> You're part of my dedication!


I know and I love you for it. Drooling and may need some bibs!


----------



## trish2222

Katsch said:


> I kniw and I love you for it. Drooling and may need some bibs!


That's what happens when you're elderly :lol:


----------



## momcos

chrisjac said:


> Thank you! Please share any favorites that you have!


You design and knit beautiful sweaters. You could easily sell those patterns.
Your stashbusting kimonos are a great idea.


----------



## Katsch

trish2222 said:


> That's what happens when you're elderly :lol:


Darn iPad always changing my words I have to remember to look before hit send. 
Just don't make those bibs out of acrylic pleeeease!


----------



## maggie20736

Christine your "Little Pumpkin" is going to be the best dressed granddaughter around! Baby clothes make everyone smile!


----------



## chrisjac

Katsch said:


> I kniw and I love you for it. Drooling and may need some bibs!


I love these, all cotton with an Icord finish. My DIL finally told me she loves these.
I did sew on some appliques for fun.


----------



## maggie20736

chrisjac said:


> Thank you! Please share any favorites that you have!


The old buttons are perfect! Beautiful knitting!


----------



## maggie20736

Too cute!!


----------



## trish2222

chrisjac said:


> I love these, all cotton with an Icord finish. My DIL finally told me she loves these.


They're really nice. I've never done an Icord in my life...nope, in all my years of experience, never :lol:


----------



## maggie20736

trish2222 said:


> Tiny tennis shoes
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiny-tennis-shoes


Forgot to quote, they are too cute!


----------



## chrisjac

maggie20736 said:


> Too cute!!


I'm blushing.

I'm waiting for others to post, I hope no one is being discouraged from doing so.


----------



## Katsch

chrisjac said:


> I love these, all cotton with an Icord finish. My DIL finally told me she loves these.


Cute CJ I made some for my niece last year. I will find the pictures.
The patterns were from Down clover laine.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

trish2222 said:


> Oh, gosh - I can post worse to bring the knitting police down on my head in that case.


 :XD:


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely - Kathy, which is your favourite??? 



chrisjac said:


> I love these, all cotton with an Icord finish. My DIL finally told me she loves these.


----------



## maggie20736

chrisjac said:


> I love these, all cotton with an Icord finish. My DIL finally told me she loves these.


She better them, they are precious! Love the yellow sweater with the letters. You color choices are great, if a boy were to follow he could also wear all of the knits!


----------



## Katsch

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Lovely - Kathy, which is your favourite???


Tough one they were all so darn cute. I made 7 one for each day of the week. I guess I should start for my grand baby.


----------



## maggie20736

Katsch said:


> Cute CJ I made some for my niece last year. I will find the pictures.
> The patterns were from Down clover laine.


Those are lovely, Kathy!


----------



## trish2222

chrisjac said:


> I'm blushing.
> 
> I'm waiting for others to post, I hope no one is being discouraged from doing so.


I've knitted loads of baby shawls but they're all lacy - not sure if I should post them but here's one anyway. I'll wear a hard hat..


----------



## trish2222

Katsch said:


> Cute CJ I made some for my niece last year. I will find the pictures.
> The patterns were from Down clover laine.


Gorgeous - so colourful.


----------



## chrisjac

trish2222 said:


> They're really nice. I've never done an Icord in my life...nope, in all my years of experience, never :lol:


YOuTube Trish. I love to use them So easy for edgings on anything. Easy Peasy. The only reason I kept my DPNs.


----------



## chrisjac

trish2222 said:


> I've knitted loads of baby shawls but they're all lacy - not sure if I should post them but here's one anyway. I'll wear a hard hat..


Sooooooooo gorgeous!


----------



## Katsch

trish2222 said:


> I've knitted loads of baby shawls but they're all lacy - not sure if I should post them but here's one anyway. I'll wear a hard hat..


Beautiful Trish!


----------



## maggie20736

trish2222 said:


> I've knitted loads of baby shawls but they're all lacy - not sure if I should post them but here's one anyway. I'll wear a hard hat..


Stunning!


----------



## Katsch

maggie20736 said:


> Those are lovely, Kathy!


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222

Thank you everybody - I love doing lace baby shawls and I always put a note in to the mum saying to never leave baby alone in one. So there. :lol: 
I'll maybe post another couple later.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Wow!!!! R E S P E C T !!!!


trish2222 said:


> I've knitted loads of baby shawls but they're all lacy - not sure if I should post them but here's one anyway. I'll wear a hard hat..


 :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast

Beautiful work... :thumbup:


----------



## Irish knitter

trish2222 said:


> I've knitted loads of baby shawls but they're all lacy - not sure if I should post them but here's one anyway. I'll wear a hard hat..


Now....that picture is a work of art! Something to be proud of.......


----------



## bevvyreay

My favourite


----------



## chrisjac

bevvyreay said:


> My favourite


Love the baby, love the sweater. Is there a pattern you can share?


----------



## trish2222

bevvyreay said:


> My favourite


Aw - so cute and looks so cosy. Bit of shyness maybe..


----------



## bevvyreay

chrisjac said:


> Love the baby, love the sweater. Is there a pattern you can share?


He is gorgeous but then I may be a little biased. It's a King Cole Aran pattern 
no 3388 also has a v-neck option


----------



## MrsO

What a great idea! I'll have to wait until I get home to dig out patterns.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Cute 'n cuddly! 


bevvyreay said:


> My favourite


----------



## Swedenme

trish2222 said:


> I've knitted loads of baby shawls but they're all lacy - not sure if I should post them but here's one anyway. I'll wear a hard hat..


Don't need to wear your hard hat . I think your baby shawl is absolutely stunning and would love to see more


----------



## patmastel

My new Gift from God. Dylan James.


----------



## maggie20736

bevvyreay said:


> My favourite


Handsome sweater and cap on a very handsome boy!


----------



## chrisjac

patmastel said:


> My new Gift from God. Dylan James.


Oh Pat, what a lovely gift! Congratulations!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Eeeeeeeeeeeeek!! Soooooo cute!!! Love 'em! 


patmastel said:


> My new Gift from God. Dylan James.


----------



## trish2222

patmastel said:


> My new Gift from God. Dylan James.


Congratulations and wonderful work :thumbup:


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie

Lots of adorable photos already! I don't have grandchildren yet. Am anxiously awaiting a new nephew any day now.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Oooooh exciting!!!


Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> Lots of adorable photos already! I don't have grandchildren yet. Am anxiously awaiting a new nephew any day now.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Hands2Help

chrisjac said:


> And for those who love to spell correctly.


This is just 'too' cute for words! Love the colors! Makes me wish I had grandkids to knit for- my only child, son, just turned 30 [we got an 18 yr late start having him] & is still 'looking'. :roll:


----------



## Bobglory

chrisjac said:


> For all the wonderful new grandmas, grandmas to be, lucky grandmas with lots of grandchildren, I dedicate this thread to all of you.
> I hope we can all share some favorite patterns with them.
> 
> Nothing nicer than a handmade baby gift under the tree!


Beautiful! Baby and knitting. Thank you so much for starting this!

Gigi


----------



## jmewin

I love the baby photo. Perfect for Christmas. The knitted items are wonderful.


----------



## chrisjac

Bobglory said:


> Beautiful! Baby and knitting. Thank you so much for starting this!
> 
> Gigi


You are one of the honorees!


----------



## Bobglory

Some of mine ..

ETA: The link to the moccasins in the last picture:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/60320798/baby-moc-a-soc-pdf-pattern-1-6-and-6-12?ref=shop_home_active

Gigi


----------



## bevvyreay

patmastel said:


> My new Gift from God. Dylan James.


Beautiful baby and knits 👍🏻


----------



## maggie20736

patmastel said:


> My new Gift from God. Dylan James.


Amazing photos, gorgeous baby in adorable outfits!


----------



## maggie20736

Bobglory said:


> Some of mine ..


You can just feel the love when you look at those pictures, lovely!


----------



## Katsch

Bobglory said:


> Some of mine ..


Gorgeous


----------



## chrisjac

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> Lots of adorable photos already! I don't have grandchildren yet. Am anxiously awaiting a new nephew any day now.


Congratulations! What are you going to knit?


----------



## chrisjac

Bobglory said:


> Some of mine ..


You are a knitting machine! Love everything!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobglory

chrisjac said:


> I've got more and will share any patterns requested!


They are all gorgeous.

Please post more and I'd like the pattern for the blue one in the second picture and the gray and whit raglan in the fourth.

Gigi


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely! 


Bobglory said:


> Some of mine ..


----------



## JoRae

The baby Grinch is so cute. Perfect expression. I especially like your hoodies.


----------



## Caxton

Another lovely thread Chris, thank you. The baby stuff that you have made is all gorgeous, well done. Loving all of the other pictures too ladies, what a clever bunch you are.


----------



## Bobglory

chrisjac said:


> Thank you! Please share any favorites that you have!


Patterns for these two pretty please.

Gigi


----------



## chrisjac

Bobglory said:


> They are all gorgeous.
> 
> Please post more and I'd like the pattern for the blue one in the second picture and the gray and whit raglan in the fourth.
> 
> Gigi


Gigi, the pattern links are with the pictures.


----------



## Bobglory

trish2222 said:


> Tiny tennis shoes
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiny-tennis-shoes


I love these!


----------



## JoRae

trish2222 said:


> Tiny tennis shoes
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiny-tennis-shoes


Cute


----------



## books

No babies to knit for, but must say all this stuff is so cute. Great topic!


----------



## grandmann

Katsch said:


> This is going to be fun!


Kathy, I just got this pattern in a newsletter. I had to share it with you.

http://com.yarnspirations.pattern-pdfs.s3.amazonaws.com/Bernat_BabySport778_kn_blanket.en_US.pdf


----------



## ompuff

Bobglory said:


> They are all gorgeous.
> 
> Please post more and I'd like the pattern for the blue one in the second picture and the gray and whit raglan in the fourth.
> 
> Gigi


Here are a few I've done --- not sure I have pictures of all.


----------



## chrisjac

grandmann said:


> Kathy, I just got this pattern in a newsletter. I had to share it with you.
> 
> http://com.yarnspirations.pattern-pdfs.s3.amazonaws.com/Bernat_BabySport778_kn_blanket.en_US.pdf


So pretty!


----------



## chrisjac

ompuff said:


> Here are a few I've done --- not sure I have pictures of all.


So lovely!


----------



## chrisjac

Bobglory said:


> They are all gorgeous.
> 
> Please post more and I'd like the pattern for the blue one in the second picture and the gray and whit raglan in the fourth.
> 
> Gigi


This is a family pattern, every baby gets one. Very old pattern. Found a raspberry washable wool in stash. Antique military buttons.

And I love hoodies, old pattern.


----------



## chrisjac

[sorry double post!


----------



## JoRae

Katsch said:


> Cute CJ I made some for my niece last year. I will find the pictures.
> The patterns were from Down clover laine.


Those are cute. What a well bibbed baby.


----------



## grandmann

chrisjac said:


> This is a family pattern, every baby gets one. Very old pattern. Found a raspberry washable wool in stash. Antique military buttons.
> 
> And I love hoodies, old pattern.


Wow, just beautiful work :thumbup:


----------



## mombr4

they are all lovely knits.


----------



## Katsch

grandmann said:


> Kathy, I just got this pattern in a newsletter. I had to share it with you.
> 
> http://com.yarnspirations.pattern-pdfs.s3.amazonaws.com/Bernat_BabySport778_kn_blanket.en_US.pdf


Beautiful thank you!


----------



## Bobglory

chrisjac said:


> You are one of the honorees!


A www you are so sweet! Thank you.

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory

chrisjac said:


> Gigi, the pattern links are with the pictures.


Okay. I got so excited I didn't see them oops!

Gigi


----------



## maggie20736

ompuff said:


> Here are a few I've done --- not sure I have pictures of all.


Okay, I've got to admit, I think the baby knits are my favorite thing to look at on KP! These are adorable!


----------



## momforthree

chrisjac said:


> For all the wonderful new grandmas, grandmas to be, lucky grandmas with lots of grandchildren, I dedicate this thread to all of you.
> I hope we can all share some favorite patterns with them.
> 
> Nothing nicer than a handmade baby gift under the tree!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

Oh Christine, how I love to make baby things, thanks so much for this thread.&#128158; Ros


----------



## galaxycraft

Loving all the additional pics since the last time I chimed in. 
And precious babies too.  :thumbup:


----------



## knitwit549

What a nice topic, and such gorgeous baby items. Since my only grand baby is going on 20, and a boy to boot, I guess I'll have to save some of these for any great grands, should I live so long. Mostly I made baby items for coworkers. Then I retired, so that outlet is gone. I have a few pictures if you don't mind crochet afghans made up on the fly. Oh, the lavender sweater was knit from some old magazine around 35 years ago.


----------



## RosD

This is my favourite hoodie pattern.

It's Peter Pan Book 280. Design 6 and it is called Hooded Jacket in Peter Pan D.K. There is a picture of it on the back cover and I think there is a leaflet of the pattern also if you didn't want the whole book. &#128158;
The second photo is a close match to the colour. I knitted it with Sirdar Snuggly Kisses. DK. &#128512;


----------



## galaxycraft

knitwit549 and RosD --- sweet!


----------



## chrisjac

knitwit549 said:


> What a nice topic, and such gorgeous baby items. Since my only grand baby is going on 20, and a boy to boot, I guess I'll have to save some of these for any great grands, should I live so long. Mostly I made baby items for coworkers. Then I retired, so that outlet is gone. I have a few pictures if you don't mind crochet afghans made up on the fly. Oh, the lavender sweater was knit from some old magazine around 35 years ago.


I made that little sweater for my daughter when she was born!


----------



## fortunate1

Sweetest topic on KP! All the little items waem my grinchy heart!

Saving this topic for resource for charity baby items.
Beautiful items, fantastic knitters..


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> Oh Christine, how I love to make baby things, thanks so much for this thread.💞 Ros


Yay Ros!


----------



## RosD

I love making these little jumpers. The pattern is Panda Magnum 223. I use the pattern for the shaping only and then I put whatever pattern stitch that takes my fancy at the time of starting one. I love this pattern because the ribbing is just knitted on the end of each piece. So make the front and back the same. Make 2 sleeves and then just sew it together and you're done. No picking up stitches around the neck and no buttons. Pick a lovely yarn and the possibilities are endless.&#128158; Ros


----------



## bostonbean2

These have been previously posted.


----------



## chrisjac

bostonbean2 said:


> These have been previously posted.


Always welcomed and always beautiful!


----------



## bostonbean2

chrisjac said:


> Always welcomed and always beautiful!


Thank you CJ.


----------



## mother62912

OMG! Fabulous and that baby, just adorable. Your knitting is beautiful!    :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> For all the wonderful new grandmas, grandmas to be, lucky grandmas with lots of grandchildren, I dedicate this thread to all of you.
> I hope we can all share some favorite patterns with them.
> 
> Nothing nicer than a handmade baby gift under the tree!


Beautiful baby and knitting Christine, lovely thread. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> Thank you! Please share any favorites that you have!


Both are beautiful Christine. 💞


----------



## Katsch

Fabulous knits and the cutest little ones around &#128077;


----------



## RosD

trish2222 said:


> Tiny tennis shoes
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiny-tennis-shoes


I love them Trish. 💞


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> And for those who love to spell correctly.


Gorgeous Christine. 💞


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> I love these, all cotton with an Icord finish. My DIL finally told me she loves these.
> I did sew on some appliques for fun.


Love the bibs!!! 💞


----------



## RosD

Katsch said:


> Cute CJ I made some for my niece last year. I will find the pictures.
> The patterns were from Down clover laine.


They are gorgeous Kathy. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

trish2222 said:


> I've knitted loads of baby shawls but they're all lacy - not sure if I should post them but here's one anyway. I'll wear a hard hat..


It's really beautiful Trish, I love it!!! Please post all of them. 💞


----------



## RosD

trish2222 said:


> I've knitted loads of baby shawls but they're all lacy - not sure if I should post them but here's one anyway. I'll wear a hard hat..


It's really beautiful Trish, I love it!!! Please post all of them. Is that shawl from Maybe Baby designs? 💞


----------



## momforthree

I have a few items too


----------



## RosD

This pattern is in Cleckheaton nursery album, pattern 16 and called Baby Shawl. It is also in Knitting & Crochet for Babies The Best of Golden Hands. It is called Circular Shetland Shawl. It is also in all you can knit and crochet for babies Golden Hands Special.&#128158;


----------



## knitwit549

All gorgeous, keep them coming


----------



## momforthree

RosD said:


> This pattern is in Cleckheaton nursery album, pattern 16 and called Baby Shawl. It is also in Knitting & Crochet for Babies The Best of Golden Hands. It is called Circular Shetland Shawl. It is also in all you can knit and crochet for babies Golden Hands Special.💞


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## RosD

bevvyreay said:


> My favourite


Beautiful baby and knitting. 💞


----------



## chrisjac

annacovasa said:


> I have a few items too


So pretty Anna!


----------



## RosD

patmastel said:


> My new Gift from God. Dylan James.


Congratulations!!! A beautiful gift and gorgeous outfits. 💞


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> This pattern is in Cleckheaton nursery album, pattern 16 and called Baby Shawl. It is also in Knitting & Crochet for Babies The Best of Golden Hands. It is called Circular Shetland Shawl. It is also in all you can knit and crochet for babies Golden Hands Special.💞


Lovely Ros. Do you know, I have the complete Golden Hands collection?


----------



## momforthree

chrisjac said:


> So pretty Anna!


Thank you Christine


----------



## momforthree

chrisjac said:


> For all the wonderful new grandmas, grandmas to be, lucky grandmas with lots of grandchildren, I dedicate this thread to all of you.
> I hope we can all share some favorite patterns with them.
> 
> Nothing nicer than a handmade baby gift under the tree!


Wow! This is all I can tell.


----------



## RosD

Bobglory said:


> Some of mine ..
> 
> ETA: The link to the moccasins in the last picture:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/60320798/baby-moc-a-soc-pdf-pattern-1-6-and-6-12?ref=shop_home_active
> 
> Gigi


All are gorgeous Gigi. 💞


----------



## momforthree

chrisjac said:


> Thank you! Please share any favorites that you have!


Beautiful!


----------



## momforthree

trish2222 said:


> Tiny tennis shoes
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiny-tennis-shoes


adorable!


----------



## momforthree

chrisjac said:


> And for those who love to spell correctly.


So bright, so pretty!


----------



## bostonbean2

annacovasa said:


> I have a few items too


Very nice Anna.


----------



## momforthree

chrisjac said:


> I love these, all cotton with an Icord finish. My DIL finally told me she loves these.
> I did sew on some appliques for fun.


beautiful and necessary.


----------



## momforthree

Katsch said:


> Cute CJ I made some for my niece last year. I will find the pictures.
> The patterns were from Down clover laine.[/quote
> very nice!


----------



## momforthree

trish2222 said:


> I've knitted loads of baby shawls but they're all lacy - not sure if I should post them but here's one anyway. I'll wear a hard hat..


Oh Trish, this shawl is superb!


----------



## momforthree

bevvyreay said:


> My favourite


No wonder why...


----------



## RosD

ompuff said:


> Here are a few I've done --- not sure I have pictures of all.


They are all gorgeous. 💞


----------



## MarilynKnits

Oh, you amazing grannies. Such lovely sweaters for the precious little ones.


----------



## momforthree

patmastel said:


> My new Gift from God. Dylan James.


God bless Dylan James, he is amazing and congrats for your work!


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> This is a family pattern, every baby gets one. Very old pattern. Found a raspberry washable wool in stash. Antique military buttons.
> 
> And I love hoodies, old pattern.


Love both of them Christine. 💞


----------



## momforthree

Bobglory said:


> Some of mine ..
> 
> ETA: The link to the moccasins in the last picture:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/60320798/baby-moc-a-soc-pdf-pattern-1-6-and-6-12?ref=shop_home_active
> 
> Gigi


Outstanding, Gigi!


----------



## momforthree

ompuff said:


> Here are a few I've done --- not sure I have pictures of all.


Very nice!


----------



## RosD

knitwit549 said:


> What a nice topic, and such gorgeous baby items. Since my only grand baby is going on 20, and a boy to boot, I guess I'll have to save some of these for any great grands, should I live so long. Mostly I made baby items for coworkers. Then I retired, so that outlet is gone. I have a few pictures if you don't mind crochet afghans made up on the fly. Oh, the lavender sweater was knit from some old magazine around 35 years ago.


Beautiful work. 💞


----------



## momforthree

chrisjac said:


> This is a family pattern, every baby gets one. Very old pattern. Found a raspberry washable wool in stash. Antique military buttons.
> 
> And I love hoodies, old pattern.


really nice!


----------



## knittingcanuk

chrisjac said:


> The link to the hoodies is with the pictures. A great stashbuster. It calls for worsted but you can use sport weight for a smaller hoodie.
> 
> The blue one is by Tin Can Knits "Antler"
> http://tincanknits.com/pattern-PK-antler.html


Thank you! I'm going to order the "Antler" one for making after Christmas and I'll go back to the original post for the hoodies.

Thanks again! :thumbup:


----------



## momforthree

knitwit549 said:


> What a nice topic, and such gorgeous baby items. Since my only grand baby is going on 20, and a boy to boot, I guess I'll have to save some of these for any great grands, should I live so long. Mostly I made baby items for coworkers. Then I retired, so that outlet is gone. I have a few pictures if you don't mind crochet afghans made up on the fly. Oh, the lavender sweater was knit from some old magazine around 35 years ago.


very nice!


----------



## RosD

galaxycraft said:


> knitwit549 and RosD --- sweet!


Thank you galaxycraft. 💞 Ros


----------



## momforthree

knitwit549 said:


> What a nice topic, and such gorgeous baby items. Since my only grand baby is going on 20, and a boy to boot, I guess I'll have to save some of these for any great grands, should I live so long. Mostly I made baby items for coworkers. Then I retired, so that outlet is gone. I have a few pictures if you don't mind crochet afghans made up on the fly. Oh, the lavender sweater was knit from some old magazine around 35 years ago.


good work!


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> Yay Ros!


Thank you Christine. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

bostonbean2 said:


> These have been previously posted.


I love seeing them again, beautiful work and so pretty too. 💞


----------



## momforthree

bostonbean2 said:


> Very nice Anna.


Thank you.


----------



## RosD

annacovasa said:


> I have a few items too


All are gorgeous. 💞


----------



## momforthree

chrisjac said:


> So pretty Anna!


Thank you, Christine!


----------



## RosD

annacovasa said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


Thank you Anna. 💞


----------



## knittingcanuk

bevvyreay said:


> My favourite


Very nice!


----------



## bostonbean2

RosD said:


> I love seeing them again, beautiful work and so pretty too. 💞


Thanks Ros. When I was a lurker your work inspired me to try things I had long given up on.


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> Lovely Ros. Do you know, I have the complete Golden Hands collection?


Thank you Christine, no I didn't know. How many are in the collection? 💞 Ros


----------



## knittingcanuk

patmastel said:


> My new Gift from God. Dylan James.


Very nice!


----------



## momforthree

RosD said:


> All are gorgeous. 💞


Thank you RosD!


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> Thank you Christine, no I didn't know. How many are in the collection? 💞 Ros


The used to come out weekly and they sold the binders, which I bought. Very British. Love them.


----------



## knittingcanuk

Bobglory said:


> Some of mine ..
> 
> ETA: The link to the moccasins in the last picture:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/60320798/baby-moc-a-soc-pdf-pattern-1-6-and-6-12?ref=shop_home_active
> 
> Gigi


Absolutely gorgeous, Gigi!


----------



## RosD

bostonbean2 said:


> Thanks Ros. When I was a lurker your work inspired me to try things I had long given up on.


Thank you so much bostonbean2. So lovely of you to say and it means a lot to me!!!💞 Ros


----------



## edithann

Christine what a great topic to start. Your work, as usual, is lovely...thanks to you and all the other grannies, grammies, grandmothers, etc. for showing their lovely knits, as well!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingcanuk

ompuff said:


> Here are a few I've done --- not sure I have pictures of all.


I love the colours you use! :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> The used to come out weekly and they sold the binders, which I bought. Very British. Love them.


Ohhh now I remember!!! 💞


----------



## knittingcanuk

chrisjac said:


> This is a family pattern, every baby gets one. Very old pattern. Found a raspberry washable wool in stash. Antique military buttons.
> 
> And I love hoodies, old pattern.


Wow! That fuschia sweater is adorable.


----------



## knittingcanuk

RosD said:


> Oh Christine, how I love to make baby things, thanks so much for this thread.💞 Ros


Beautiful knits for a beautiful baby!


----------



## Mamainastitch

That is such a cute Christmas pic!! Ha!


----------



## RosD

knittingcanuk said:


> Beautiful knits for a beautiful baby!


Thank you knittingcanuk. 💞


----------



## RosD

I love making Marianna Mel's All in one top down and putting my own spin on it. &#128158;


----------



## knittingcanuk

Wow! I'm just overwhelmed by all the beautiful baby wear. BostonBean and Annacovasa, I saw yours, too, and they are great as well. I hope tomorrow I can get my brother to post some of mine. (I wish I was more computer literate).


----------



## knittingcanuk

RosD said:


> I love making Marianna Mel's All in one top down and putting my own spin on it. 💞


Doesn't she have beautiful knits? I love so many of them. The dress is gorgeous.


----------



## Emmy Cat

Thank you for sharing, what beautiful work. x


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> I love making Marianna Mel's All in one top down and putting my own spin on it. 💞


Masterful!


----------



## bostonbean2

RosD said:


> I love making Marianna Mel's All in one top down and putting my own spin on it. 💞


Your work is just great Ros. I love looking at your knitted items.


----------



## Katsch

Ros your work is always beautiful


----------



## bevvyreay

Love this thread couldn't leave these out


----------



## RosD

knittingcanuk said:


> Doesn't she have beautiful knits? I love so many of them. The dress is gorgeous.


Thank you knittingcanuk, yes she does!!! 💞


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> Masterful!


Thank you so much Christine. 💞


----------



## RosD

bostonbean2 said:


> Your work is just great Ros. I love looking at your knitted items.


Thank you so much bostonbean2. 💞 Ros


----------



## fortunate1

bevvyreay said:


> Love this thread couldn't leave these out


Beautiful!! I wanna snuggle that babies neck!! It always smells so baby there.


----------



## RosD

Katsch said:


> Ros your work is always beautiful


Thank you so much Kathy, as is yours. I can't wait to see what you make for your darling grandchild. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

bevvyreay said:


> Love this thread couldn't leave these out


Beautiful!!! 💞


----------



## Katsch

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Kathy, as is yours. I can't wait to see what you make for your darling grandchild. 💞 Ros


Thanks Ros. I've got some Christmas and birthday knitting to tackle then baby things :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

Katsch said:


> Thanks Ros. I've got some Christmas and birthday knitting to tackle then baby things :thumbup:


You're welcome, it's so exciting having a new little darling in the family. 💞


----------



## RosD

A few more. &#128158;


----------



## bevvyreay

So many lovely knits wonderful to see all the babes wrapped in our love and looking so peaceful


----------



## RosD

These two are for Christie and Ryan's new baby girl due in November. The pattern is Sirdar Snuggly 4ply 1330. It is from Birth to 7 years. The pattern also includes short and long sleeve versions. I have made the birth size in short sleeves and the next size 6-12 months in the long sleeves. I have knitted these in Peter Pan 4ply.&#128158;


----------



## cah

I never did take pictures of any of the baby things I made. I'm only too happy to look at some of the beauties here. Nice work everyone!


----------



## cah

Katsch said:


> Cute CJ I made some for my niece last year. I will find the pictures.
> The patterns were from Down clover laine.


Oh how cute! I never thought to make matching washcloths and bibs. Thanks for the idea! :thumbup:


----------



## lil rayma

RosD said:


> Oh Christine, how I love to make baby things, thanks so much for this thread.💞 Ros


Love your baby items. Your knitting is wonderful. Ivy Rose is more than precious.


----------



## RosD

lil rayma said:


> Love your baby items. Your knitting is wonderful. Ivy Rose is more than precious.


Thank you lil rayma. 💞


----------



## lil rayma

annacovasa said:


> I have a few items too


Everything you made is wonderful, but I especially like the white and blue blanket. So very pretty.


----------



## RosD

This is a free pattern. I knitted this in Peter Pan DK on 4mm needles. I tried the picot cast on and thought mine wasn't neat enough, I need to practice it, so I did a crochet picot edge on it when I had finished it. This is the first size. The sizes go from 1-5 years old. I made this one for my nephew's darling baby Aliyah. 💞

http://********************/knitting-for-children/knitting-for-girls/3964-zigzag-sweater-...


----------



## lil rayma

Katsch said:


> Cute CJ I made some for my niece last year. I will find the pictures.
> The patterns were from Down clover laine.


Wow. One set for every day of the week. Very nice.


----------



## RosD

Jackson's beanie.&#128158;


----------



## lil rayma

Here are a couple of mine. I have sent most of the ones I have made to charities, and don't have pictures. I think I have posted these all before, but it was quite a while ago.


----------



## knitwit549

lil rayma said:


> Here are a couple of mine. I have sent most of the ones I have made to charities, and don't have pictures. I think I have posted these all before, but it was quite a while ago.


Love the first one...cream color is it?


----------



## Shannon123

Oh my, very cute baby things. Thank you CJ for starting this. I need to catch up, we are on page 15 in just one day!


----------



## Shannon123

chrisjac said:


> Thank you! Please share any favorites that you have!


Beautiful!


----------



## Shannon123

trish2222 said:


> Tiny tennis shoes
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiny-tennis-shoes


Gaaaah! These are so cute!

Okay, this is going to get repetitive...


----------



## grandmann

Shannon123 said:


> Oh my, very cute baby things. Thank you CJ for starting this. I need to catch up, we are on page 15 in just one day!


Happy Birthday Shannon, I didn't have a chance to say it until now.

So many lovely baby outfits, my youngest grandchild is now 2. I should be knitting, finishing up on a Christmas shrug for the 2 year old.


----------



## lil rayma

knitwit549 said:


> Love the first one...cream color is it?


Thank you, and yes, it is an off white/cream.


----------



## Shannon123

chrisjac said:


> I love these, all cotton with an Icord finish. My DIL finally told me she loves these.
> I did sew on some appliques for fun.


Cords...CORDS!!!!

The appliqués make them special.


----------



## Shannon123

Katsch said:


> Cute CJ I made some for my niece last year. I will find the pictures.
> The patterns were from Down clover laine.


Love the colors you chose.


----------



## Shannon123

trish2222 said:


> I've knitted loads of baby shawls but they're all lacy - not sure if I should post them but here's one anyway. I'll wear a hard hat..


Beautiful Trish!


----------



## Shannon123

RosD said:


> Oh Christine, how I love to make baby things, thanks so much for this thread.💞 Ros


Oh yeah...babies in the sweaters. Adorable!


----------



## Shannon123

grandmann said:


> Happy Birthday Shannon, I didn't have a chance to say it until now.
> 
> So many lovely baby outfits, my youngest grandchild is now 2. I should be knitting, finishing up on a Christmas shrug for the 2 year old.


Thank you Ann! You're right, so many darling baby things. I'm not a grandma yet. Hoping someday for DSD...

I have a couple baby things I've knit.


----------



## Shannon123

Baby uggs...2 pair for twins. A boy and a girl.


----------



## grandmann

Shannon123 said:


> Thank you Ann! You're right, so many darling baby things. I'm not a grandma yet. Hoping someday for DSD...
> 
> I have a couple baby things I've knit.


There is always the Baby's hope chest :wink:


----------



## Katsch

lil rayma said:


> Here are a couple of mine. I have sent most of the ones I have made to charities, and don't have pictures. I think I have posted these all before, but it was quite a while ago.


Beautiful Lil :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

Shannon123 said:


> Baby uggs...2 pair for twins. A boy and a girl.


So cute! I had so much fun making those too!
http://knittingparadise.com/t-123282-1.html


----------



## chrisjac

bevvyreay said:


> Love this thread couldn't leave these out


Precious little one. So lucky to have you. She is a beauty!


----------



## Chesneys

chrisjac said:


> Thank you! Please share any favorites that you have!


Gorgeous, Chris. You have been busy!


----------



## Artbarn

trish2222 said:


> Tiny tennis shoes
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiny-tennis-shoes


So sweet!


----------



## Artbarn

Katsch said:


> Cute CJ I made some for my niece last year. I will find the pictures.
> The patterns were from Down clover laine.


These are beautiful!


----------



## Artbarn

trish2222 said:


> I've knitted loads of baby shawls but they're all lacy - not sure if I should post them but here's one anyway. I'll wear a hard hat..


Oh, how wonderful! It looks like a lily pad in the center.


----------



## Artbarn

bevvyreay said:


> My favourite


The sweater and hat are almost as cute as the baby!


----------



## Artbarn

patmastel said:


> My new Gift from God. Dylan James.


Aww, he's adorable. Love the knitted items, too.


----------



## Artbarn

Bobglory said:


> Some of mine ..
> 
> ETA: The link to the moccasins in the last picture:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/60320798/baby-moc-a-soc-pdf-pattern-1-6-and-6-12?ref=shop_home_active
> 
> Gigi


Beautiful work, Gig.


----------



## Artbarn

ompuff said:


> Here are a few I've done --- not sure I have pictures of all.


Lovely. I'm crazy over the first one--teal with the eyelash yarn.


----------



## Artbarn

chrisjac said:


> This is a family pattern, every baby gets one. Very old pattern. Found a raspberry washable wool in stash. Antique military buttons.
> 
> And I love hoodies, old pattern.


Chris, you're cables are gorgeous. Love that purply-pink color.


----------



## Artbarn

RosD said:


> Oh Christine, how I love to make baby things, thanks so much for this thread.💞 Ros


Ivy Rose, you are precious! And how lucky you are to have such beautiful knit clothes!


----------



## Artbarn

knitwit549 said:


> What a nice topic, and such gorgeous baby items. Since my only grand baby is going on 20, and a boy to boot, I guess I'll have to save some of these for any great grands, should I live so long. Mostly I made baby items for coworkers. Then I retired, so that outlet is gone. I have a few pictures if you don't mind crochet afghans made up on the fly. Oh, the lavender sweater was knit from some old magazine around 35 years ago.


Wow, that's some serious work! Beautiful!


----------



## Artbarn

bostonbean2 said:


> These have been previously posted.


Lovely, Bean.


----------



## Artbarn

annacovasa said:


> I have a few items too


Your work is beautiful, Anna.


----------



## Artbarn

lil rayma said:


> Here are a couple of mine. I have sent most of the ones I have made to charities, and don't have pictures. I think I have posted these all before, but it was quite a while ago.


Lil Rayma, these are wonderful!


----------



## Artbarn

Shannon123 said:


> Baby uggs...2 pair for twins. A boy and a girl.


What lucky babies to have custom Uggs!


----------



## Shannon123

Katsch said:


> So cute! I had so much fun making those too!
> http://knittingparadise.com/t-123282-1.html


I remember your post. You were busy!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie

chrisjac said:


> Congratulations! What are you going to knit?


Thanks. I'm not sure yet. I will probably send some links to my sister and let her choose one.
I just finished up blankets for two nephews (brother's boys), and started a dragon for my niece, because my (other) sister assures me that La Princesa is heartbroken over not having her own 

I am working on a quilt for the new baby, and one for his big brother, also.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely! 


knitwit549 said:


> What a nice topic, and such gorgeous baby items. Since my only grand baby is going on 20, and a boy to boot, I guess I'll have to save some of these for any great grands, should I live so long. Mostly I made baby items for coworkers. Then I retired, so that outlet is gone. I have a few pictures if you don't mind crochet afghans made up on the fly. Oh, the lavender sweater was knit from some old magazine around 35 years ago.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Cute!  


RosD said:


> Oh Christine, how I love to make baby things, thanks so much for this thread.💞 Ros


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Adorable baby! Love the pixie hood! 



RosD said:


> This is my favourite hoodie pattern.
> 
> It's Peter Pan Book 280. Design 6 and it is called Hooded Jacket in Peter Pan D.K. There is a picture of it on the back cover and I think there is a leaflet of the pattern also if you didn't want the whole book. 💞
> The second photo is a close match to the colour. I knitted it with Sirdar Snuggly Kisses. DK. 😀


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Adorable baby! Love the pixie hood! 



RosD said:


> This is my favourite hoodie pattern.
> 
> It's Peter Pan Book 280. Design 6 and it is called Hooded Jacket in Peter Pan D.K. There is a picture of it on the back cover and I think there is a leaflet of the pattern also if you didn't want the whole book. 💞
> The second photo is a close match to the colour. I knitted it with Sirdar Snuggly Kisses. DK. 😀


----------



## gr8knitwit2

So sweet! 


RosD said:


> I love making these little jumpers. The pattern is Panda Magnum 223. I use the pattern for the shaping only and then I put whatever pattern stitch that takes my fancy at the time of starting one. I love this pattern because the ribbing is just knitted on the end of each piece. So make the front and back the same. Make 2 sleeves and then just sew it together and you're done. No picking up stitches around the neck and no buttons. Pick a lovely yarn and the possibilities are endless.💞 Ros


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Nice! 


annacovasa said:


> I have a few items too


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Awesome! 


RosD said:


> This pattern is in Cleckheaton nursery album, pattern 16 and called Baby Shawl. It is also in Knitting & Crochet for Babies The Best of Golden Hands. It is called Circular Shetland Shawl. It is also in all you can knit and crochet for babies Golden Hands Special.💞


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Absolutely beautiful! 


RosD said:


> I love making Marianna Mel's All in one top down and putting my own spin on it. 💞


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Cute, cute, cute! 


bevvyreay said:


> Love this thread couldn't leave these out


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Love the colours! 


RosD said:


> A few more. 💞


----------



## gr8knitwit2

This one was done a number of years ago and was pictured in February issue of "Simply Knitting" - gave it to charity at the time (pattern was shown in Dec 2008 of same magazine):





galaxycraft said:


> Another fun topic to follow.  :thumbup:


----------



## ClareBlue67

It's true! Very CUTE clothes!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

A friend asked me to knit this set quite a while ago: 

Pattern from: "Dale of Norway" #191



galaxycraft said:


> Another fun topic to follow.  :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2

This was a fun one to do! 

Jumper pattern from "Jaguar Handknits JB29" (made up the hat and bootees):



galaxycraft said:


> Another fun topic to follow.  :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2

One of my favourites: 

Pattern from:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/design-c---textured-cardigans



galaxycraft said:


> Another fun topic to follow.  :thumbup:


----------



## lil rayma

gr8knitwit2 said:


> One of my favourites:
> 
> Pattern from:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/design-c---textured-cardigans


Awwww. Love the chickies.


----------



## Valjean

Simply beautiful knitted garments..


----------



## chrisjac

gr8knitwit2 said:


> One of my favourites:
> 
> Pattern from:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/design-c---textured-cardigans


Love the colorful sets! Makes for happy moms -and babies!


----------



## RosD

Shannon123 said:


> Oh yeah...babies in the sweaters. Adorable!


Thank you Shannon. 💞


----------



## galaxycraft

gr8knitwit2 said:


> This one was done a number of years ago and was pictured in February issue of "Simply Knitting" - gave it to charity at the time (pattern was shown in Dec 2008 of same magazine):


Wonderful! I love it - and the others. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

Shannon123 said:


> Baby uggs...2 pair for twins. A boy and a girl.


I love the Baby uggs!!!! Gorgeous. 💞


----------



## Swedenme

Here are a couple of my most recent knits
Really enjoyed seeing all the wonderful baby knits and ideas


----------



## RosD

Artbarn said:


> Ivy Rose, you are precious! And how lucky you are to have such beautiful knit clothes!


Thank you Artbarn. Ivy Ros is a sweetie, she's 3 now!!!!💞


----------



## RosD

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Cute!


Thank you gr8knitwit2. 💞


----------



## Katsch

You are all such wonderful knitters!


----------



## RosD

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Adorable baby! Love the pixie hood!


Thank you gr8knitwit2. 💞


----------



## RosD

gr8knitwit2 said:


> So sweet!


Thank you gr8knitwit2. 💞


----------



## RosD

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Awesome!


Thank you gr8knitwit2. 💞


----------



## RosD

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


Thank you again gr8knitwit2. 💞


----------



## RosD

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Love the colours!


Thank you so much gr8knitwit2. 💞


----------



## RosD

gr8knitwit2 said:


> This one was done a number of years ago and was pictured in February issue of "Simply Knitting" - gave it to charity at the time (pattern was shown in Dec 2008 of same magazine):


Wow!!! It's beautiful, I love it. 💞


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Sweet! 


Swedenme said:


> Here are a couple of my most recent knits
> Really enjoyed seeing all the wonderful baby knits and ideas


----------



## RosD

gr8knitwit2 said:


> A friend asked me to knit this set quite a while ago:
> 
> Pattern from: "Dale of Norway" #191


Beautiful set, so pretty. 💞


----------



## maggie20736

gr8knitwit2 said:


> One of my favourites:
> 
> Pattern from:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/design-c---textured-cardigans


Wow, your knitting is amazing!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

You're very welcome! 


RosD said:


> Thank you gr8knitwit2. 💞


----------



## luvrcats

Oh my..I am at a loss for words! Rare for me to be so! These are absolutely gorgeous--everything! And, the cutest baby an baby picture ever!!! Kudos to you!


----------



## RosD

gr8knitwit2 said:


> This was a fun one to do!
> 
> Jumper pattern from "Jaguar Handknits JB29" (made up the hat and bootees):


Gorgeous set. 💞


----------



## maggie20736

Swedenme said:


> Here are a couple of my most recent knits
> Really enjoyed seeing all the wonderful baby knits and ideas


Beautiful, the party dress and sweater are a delight!


----------



## RosD

gr8knitwit2 said:


> One of my favourites:
> 
> Pattern from:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/design-c---textured-cardigans


I love them!!! 💞


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> Here are a couple of my most recent knits
> Really enjoyed seeing all the wonderful baby knits and ideas


Beautiful work Sonja. 💞 Ros


----------



## chrisjac

Swedenme said:


> Here are a couple of my most recent knits
> Really enjoyed seeing all the wonderful baby knits and ideas


Thank you for joining! I would love the pattern for the blue cardi. Are you able to share?


----------



## maggie20736

Katsch said:


> You are all such wonderful knitters!


So much talent here!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

This is Oak Leaf Shawl by Maybe Baby Designs. &#128158;


----------



## RosD

Spanish Frills by Lesley Anne Price. &#128158;


----------



## RosD

My sisters beautiful GD's.&#128158;


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> Spanish Frills by Lesley Anne Price. 💞


Fun!


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> My sisters beautiful GD's.💞


What beautiful little people!


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> What beautiful little people!


Thank you Christine, they are beautiful little people. 💞


----------



## RosD

A few booties. &#128158;


----------



## trish2222

So much wonderful work here and I want to congratulate everyone on their lovely things.
I don't want to pick out anyone because it's all lovely but I'll give a shout out to a chum to return a compliment -_you, gr8knitwit2, have been hiding your light under a bushel!!_

Someone asked if my shawl was a maybebabydesigns. Yes, sorry I didn't post a link
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lily-shawl-2

I'll post a couple more shawls later....

Meanwhile, congrats to Christine on another great thread....


----------



## RosD

A Raised Leaf Blanket. &#128158;


----------



## Katsch

A crocheted baby blanket I made last winter for my DIL to give as a shower gift.


----------



## Swedenme

chrisjac said:


> Thank you for joining! I would love the pattern for the blue cardi. Are you able to share?


I'm sorry the idea came from a library book I borrowed that was all about cables and different stitches 
Here is a hat and mittens that I think would look lovely on a little baby boy 
Will look for the link and attach
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-knight-newborn-purple-hat


----------



## RosD

Party Goer Cardigan. &#128158;


----------



## RosD

Katsch said:


> A crocheted baby blanket I made last winter for my DIL to give as a shower gift.


It's beautiful Kathy. 💞


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry the idea came from a library book I borrowed that was all about cables and different stitches
> Here is a hat and mittens that I think would look lovely on a little baby boy
> Will look for the link and attach


Love all of them Sonja. 💞 Ros


----------



## betty boivin

Would love your second one, the one with hood. My gs is 19 mths old',


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> A few booties. 💞


Insanely beautiful!


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> A Raised Leaf Blanket. 💞


Love this blanket!


----------



## chrisjac

Katsch said:


> A crocheted baby blanket I made last winter for my DIL to give as a shower gift.


Sweet little hearts, Kath!


----------



## maggie20736

RosD said:


> This is Oak Leaf Shawl by Maybe Baby Designs. 💞


The lace baby blankets on this thread should be considered family heirlooms, they are perfection! You Grands are so sweet in their knits!


----------



## quiltdaze37

Wow BONANZA!!!!


----------



## maggie20736

RosD said:


> A few booties. 💞


Oh my gosh! How can you pick out what pair to put on the baby?


----------



## Aunty M

Everyone's baby items are abolutely gorgeous.
What a spectacular array of wonderful talent.


----------



## knitwit549

RosD said:


> This is Oak Leaf Shawl by Maybe Baby Designs. 💞


Breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## knitnanny

Cute baby and wonderful knitted gifts!


----------



## lil rayma

Everyone's work is amazing. I think RosD knits in her sleep.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Outstanding! 


RosD said:


> This is Oak Leaf Shawl by Maybe Baby Designs. 💞


----------



## RosD

lil rayma said:


> Everyone's work is amazing. I think RosD knits in her sleep.


Thank you lil rayma, I wish I could!!! 💞 Ros


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Adorable! 


RosD said:


> My sisters beautiful GD's.💞


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> Fun!


Thank you Christine. 💞 Ros


----------



## lil rayma

RosD said:


> Thank you lil rayma, I wish I could!!! 💞 Ros


I don't want to slight anyone here, as everyone's work gets an A plus, but I sure could look at your knitting all day. It is wonderful.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Aw, thanks - although I'm not the only one with a little light to shine, that's for sure!



trish2222 said:


> So much wonderful work here and I want to congratulate everyone on their lovely things.
> I don't want to pick out anyone because it's all lovely but I'll give a shout out to a chum to return a compliment -_you, gr8knitwit2, have been hiding your light under a bushel!!_
> 
> Someone asked if my shawl was a maybebabydesigns. Yes, sorry I didn't post a link
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lily-shawl-2
> 
> I'll post a couple more shawls later....
> 
> Meanwhile, congrats to Christine on another great thread....


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Love it! 


Katsch said:


> A crocheted baby blanket I made last winter for my DIL to give as a shower gift.


----------



## chrisjac

lil rayma said:


> I don't want to slight anyone here, as everyone's work gets an A plus, but I sure could look at your knitting all day. It is wonderful.


You're the nice one for all the compliments.


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> Insanely beautiful!


Thank you Christine. 💞


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Heeeeeheeee!! That's how looking at these make me feel!!! 


Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry the idea came from a library book I borrowed that was all about cables and different stitches
> Here is a hat and mittens that I think would look lovely on a little baby boy
> Will look for the link and attach
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-knight-newborn-purple-hat


----------



## soneka

Beautiful work!


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> Love this blanket!


Thank you Christine. 💞


----------



## RosD

maggie20736 said:


> The lace baby blankets on this thread should be considered family heirlooms, they are perfection! You Grands are so sweet in their knits!


Thank you Maggie. 💞


----------



## StellasKnits

My favorite sweater pattern is the Little Coffee Bean on Ravelry. It's so versatile!


----------



## RosD

maggie20736 said:


> Oh my gosh! How can you pick out what pair to put on the baby?


Thank you Maggie, they've all been given away as gifts. I need to make some more!!! 💞


----------



## RosD

knitwit549 said:


> Breathtakingly beautiful!


Thank you knitwit549. 💞


----------



## RosD

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Outstanding!


Thank you gr8knitwit2. 💞


----------



## RosD

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Adorable!


Thank you gr8knitwit2. 💞


----------



## JoRae

What a great thread. 
There are so many beautiful knit and crochet pieces I want to compiiment each and every one of you. And such sweet baby pictures. 
I am not a grandma, but I have 13 great nieces and nephews I knit and crochet for. 
Here are a couple of my favorites.


----------



## RosD

lil rayma said:


> I don't want to slight anyone here, as everyone's work gets an A plus, but I sure could look at your knitting all day. It is wonderful.


Thank you so much lil rayma, I feel that way about everyone else's work. 💞


----------



## MartiG

What a fun photo!!


----------



## RosD

StellasKnits said:


> My favorite sweater pattern is the Little Coffee Bean on Ravelry. It's so versatile!


I love them Stella. 💞


----------



## Hands2Help

StellasKnits said:


> My favorite sweater pattern is the Little Coffee Bean on Ravelry. It's so versatile!


Love the stripe version the most! Such gorgeous yarn, can I ask the name of the yarn please?

You certainly do beautiful work!


----------



## RosD

JoRae said:


> What a great thread.
> There are so many beautiful knit and crochet pieces I want to compiiment each and every one of you. And such sweet baby pictures.
> I am not a grandma, but I have 13 great nieces and nephews I knit and crochet for.
> Here are a couple of my favorites.


They are all gorgeous JoRae. 💞


----------



## highihid

Lovely knitting and adorable Grinch!!


----------



## momforthree

RosD said:


> I love making Marianna Mel's All in one top down and putting my own spin on it. 💞


Oh, Wow!


----------



## JoRae

RosD said:


> They are all gorgeous JoRae. 💞


Thank you Ros. I love all of your work. It is always well done.


----------



## galaxycraft

Swedenme - wonderfully done - love them!


----------



## momforthree

knittingcanuk said:


> Wow! I'm just overwhelmed by all the beautiful baby wear. BostonBean and Annacovasa, I saw yours, too, and they are great as well. I hope tomorrow I can get my brother to post some of mine. (I wish I was more computer literate).


Thank you, knittingcanuk, You are an expert yourself!
Unfortunately, I don't have grandbabies yet...but a girl can hope and dream, right?


----------



## RosD

annacovasa said:


> Oh, Wow!


Thank you Anna. 💞


----------



## momforthree

bevvyreay said:


> Love this thread couldn't leave these out


beautiful!


----------



## RosD

JoRae said:


> Thank you Ros. I love all of your work. It is always well done.


Thank you so much JoRae. 💞


----------



## momforthree

JoRae said:


> What a great thread.
> There are so many beautiful knit and crochet pieces I want to compiiment each and every one of you. And such sweet baby pictures.
> I am not a grandma, but I have 13 great nieces and nephews I knit and crochet for.
> Here are a couple of my favorites.[/quot
> very nice!


----------



## StellasKnits

Hands2Help said:


> Love the stripe version the most! Such gorgeous yarn, can I ask the name of the yarn please?
> 
> You certainly do beautiful work!


Aw, thanks! That's Universal Classic Worsted Tapestry yarn. They're not making it anymore but the have started making a very similar yarn but in 100% acrylic. The classic tapestry is 80% acrylic/20% wool.


----------



## bevvyreay

Thankyou to everyone who has commented on my pics and also for all the wonderful new patterns that I will just have to try I will have time to knit for myself one day&#128514;


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Neat! 


JoRae said:


> What a great thread.
> There are so many beautiful knit and crochet pieces I want to compiiment each and every one of you. And such sweet baby pictures.
> I am not a grandma, but I have 13 great nieces and nephews I knit and crochet for.
> Here are a couple of my favorites.


----------



## Ann745

Wonderful pictures!&#127868;&#127868;&#127868;&#128025;&#128032;&#128018;&#128040;&#128047;&#128059;&#127868;&#128029;


----------



## Hands2Help

StellasKnits said:


> Aw, thanks! That's Universal Classic Worsted Tapestry yarn. They're not making it anymore but the have started making a very similar yarn but in 100% acrylic. The classic tapestry is 80% acrylic/20% wool.


Thank you!


----------



## chrisjac

StellasKnits said:


> My favorite sweater pattern is the Little Coffee Bean on Ravelry. It's so versatile!


Best pattern ever! I have used it so many times, I don't have to look at the pattern anymore. You did a wonderful job!


----------



## momforthree

Oh my sky! There are so many, absolutely wonderful baby items and babies here! I am speechless! 
Ladies you are all amazing! I tip my hat front of each of you!
Congratulations !


----------



## chrisjac

JoRae said:


> What a great thread.
> There are so many beautiful knit and crochet pieces I want to compiiment each and every one of you. And such sweet baby pictures.
> I am not a grandma, but I have 13 great nieces and nephews I knit and crochet for.
> Here are a couple of my favorites.


Love, love, love them all!


----------



## Swedenme

These 3 dresses were all knitted using the same basic pattern and just using a different stitch . I also used the different knitting stitches to change the basic Mary Jane pattern . The last picture is a picture of some of the sandals I knit for a charity summer fete . Plan on making lots of these after Christmas if I can find my notes for how I made them &#128516;


----------



## JoRae

chrisjac said:


> Love, love, love them all!


Thank you so much. I admire your work.


----------



## StellasKnits

Swedenme said:


> These 3 dresses were all knitted using the same basic pattern and just using a different stitch . I also used the different knitting stitches to change the basic Mary Jane pattern . The last picture is a picture of some of the sandals I knit for a charity summer fete . Plan on making lots of these after Christmas if I can find my notes for how I made them 😄


Would love to have the sandals pattern - so hard to find knitted sandals patterns. Hope you'll let us know when you write it up


----------



## StellasKnits

chrisjac said:


> Best pattern ever! I have used it so many times, I don't have to look at the pattern anymore. You did a wonderful job!


Thanks :thumbup: I've made it more times than I can remember!


----------



## vjh1530

chrisjac said:


> Best pattern ever! I have used it so many times, I don't have to look at the pattern anymore. You did a wonderful job!


Same here, I love that pattern. So versatile, it is easy to add stripes, color work, different stitches, and so forth.

Chris, another wonderful topic! I have loved seeing everyone's photos, so many talented knitters. I don't have too many of baby things because I keep forgetting to take photos, but I'll see what I can add, too.

Thank you again!!


----------



## chrisjac

I was expecting my son in 1979, tackling "ruching" for the first time. Fell in love with Nan Mensinga-Biasiny's Christening gown. Found it easy and finished before the birth, even lined it in pure silk.
I gave it to my son and DIL for the birth of my first grandchild.Family tradition, blah, blah, blah. Everything was fine until DIL's mother saw it and claimed it as outdated, musty and brought out DIL's gown. It was a store bought,nylon, fluffy, thing.
I had stored it in special tissue paper and lavender. 
I was hurt but I got over it.


----------



## JoRae

annacovasa said:


> JoRae said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great thread.
> There are so many beautiful knit and crochet pieces I want to compiiment each and every one of you. And such sweet baby pictures.
> I am not a grandma, but I have 13 great nieces and nephews I knit and crochet for.
> Here are a couple of my favorites.[/quot
> very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Anna.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bobglory

This thread is a stunning showcase of gorgeous work lovingly knitted by caring, generous people. Thank you Christine for starting this thread. 

I would be proud to have my grandchildren wearing everything posted and I want to make them all.

I am in awe.

Gigi


----------



## JoRae

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Neat!


Thank you. I have admired your work.


----------



## chrisjac

Swedenme said:


> These 3 dresses were all knitted using the same basic pattern and just using a different stitch . I also used the different knitting stitches to change the basic Mary Jane pattern . The last picture is a picture of some of the sandals I knit for a charity summer fete . Plan on making lots of these after Christmas if I can find my notes for how I made them 😄


You need to open up a boutique, everything is so beautiful!


----------



## lil rayma

chrisjac said:


> I was expecting my son in 1979, tackling "ruching" for the first time. Fell in love with Nan Mensinga-Biasiny's Christening gown. Found it easy and finished before the birth.
> I gave it to my son and DIL for the birth of my first grandchild.Family tradition, blah, blah, blah. Everything was fine until DIL's mother saw it and claimed it as outdated, musty and brought out DIL's gown. It was a store bought,nylon, fluffy, thing.
> I had stored it in special tissue paper and lavender.
> I was hurt but I got over it.


I cannot believe it. How rude of her to comment like that. That is a gorgeous gown. What excellent knitting you did on it. I can't get over how beautiful it is. Glad you got over it. Not sure I could have.


----------



## Katsch

StellasKnits said:


> My favorite sweater pattern is the Little Coffee Bean on Ravelry. It's so versatile!


So sweet Stella


----------



## Katsch

chrisjac said:


> I was expecting my son in 1979, tackling "ruching" for the first time. Fell in love with Nan Mensinga-Biasiny's Christening gown. Found it easy and finished before the birth.
> I gave it to my son and DIL for the birth of my first grandchild.Family tradition, blah, blah, blah. Everything was fine until DIL's mother saw it and claimed it as outdated, musty and brought out DIL's gown. It was a store bought,nylon, fluffy, thing.
> I had stored it in special tissue paper and lavender.
> I was hurt but I got over it.


Beautiful Christine some people do not appreciate such loveliness.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely! 


Swedenme said:


> These 3 dresses were all knitted using the same basic pattern and just using a different stitch . I also used the different knitting stitches to change the basic Mary Jane pattern . The last picture is a picture of some of the sandals I knit for a charity summer fete . Plan on making lots of these after Christmas if I can find my notes for how I made them 😄


----------



## Swedenme

chrisjac said:


> I was expecting my son in 1979, tackling "ruching" for the first time. Fell in love with Nan Mensinga-Biasiny's Christening gown. Found it easy and finished before the birth, even lined it in pure silk.
> I gave it to my son and DIL for the birth of my first grandchild.Family tradition, blah, blah, blah. Everything was fine until DIL's mother saw it and claimed it as outdated, musty and brought out DIL's gown. It was a store bought,nylon, fluffy, thing.
> I had stored it in special tissue paper and lavender.
> I was hurt but I got over it.


That is gorgeous . The MIL had no taste or manners


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Beautiful! What a shame, shop-bought was chosen - some people have no taste. 


chrisjac said:


> I was expecting my son in 1979, tackling "ruching" for the first time. Fell in love with Nan Mensinga-Biasiny's Christening gown. Found it easy and finished before the birth, even lined it in pure silk.
> I gave it to my son and DIL for the birth of my first grandchild.Family tradition, blah, blah, blah. Everything was fine until DIL's mother saw it and claimed it as outdated, musty and brought out DIL's gown. It was a store bought,nylon, fluffy, thing.
> I had stored it in special tissue paper and lavender.
> I was hurt but I got over it.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

duplicate


----------



## chrisjac

lil rayma said:


> I cannot believe it. How rude of her to comment like that. That is a gorgeous gown. What excellent knitting you did on it. I can't get over how beautiful it is. Glad you got over it. Not sure I could have.


Not my favorite person, never knitted, doesn't appreciate hand made things and that's the way her two daughters have been brought up. I am turning my DIL around.The only handmade items my GD has, come from me .


----------



## Swedenme

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Lovely!


Thank you


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely yarn (Rowan Natural Silk):



galaxycraft said:


> Another fun topic to follow.  :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Lovely yarn (Rowan Natural Silk):


They are gorgeous love the whole set is there a link to the pattern for them ?


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Thank you!

I didn't post the details re pattern:

http://www.sockpixie.blogspot.co.uk/2007/05/petit-chou-free-baby-knitting-pattern.html

... as the blog appears to have been removed - shame as it was a free pattern ... I have my copy but not sure of the rules.



Swedenme said:


> They are gorgeous love the whole set is there a link to the pattern for them ?


----------



## galaxycraft

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I didn't post the details re pattern:
> 
> http://www.sockpixie.blogspot.co.uk/2007/05/petit-chou-free-baby-knitting-pattern.html
> 
> ... as the blog appears to have been removed - shame as it was a free pattern ... I have my copy but not sure of the rules.


Changed websites (name) ---- it is here ---
http://carolinehegwer.blogspot.com/2007/05/petit-chou-free-baby-knitting-pattern.html


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Monkey Business:

Pattern from: etsy.com/shop/polesik



galaxycraft said:


> Another fun topic to follow.  :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits

Katsch said:


> So sweet Stella


Thank you Kathy! :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I didn't post the details re pattern:
> 
> http://www.sockpixie.blogspot.co.uk/2007/05/petit-chou-free-baby-knitting-pattern.html
> 
> ... as the blog appears to have been removed - shame as it was a free pattern ... I have my copy but not sure of the rules.


I made this for my GD, forgot to take picture. Love the orange .


----------



## chrisjac

galaxycraft said:


> Changed websites (name) ---- it is here ---
> http://carolinehegwer.blogspot.com/2007/05/petit-chou-free-baby-knitting-pattern.html


You are the awesomest! (new word)


----------



## tmvasquez

Here are a few things I made for a photography studio.


----------



## chrisjac

tmvasquez said:


> Here are a few things I made for a photography studio.


 Too stinking cute!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## galaxycraft

chrisjac said:


> You are the awesomest! (new word)


  :thumbup:


----------



## tmvasquez

chrisjac said:


> Too stinking cute!!!!!!!!!1


Thank you, i had fun doing that job. There are too many to post.


----------



## Swedenme

galaxycraft said:


> Changed websites (name) ---- it is here ---
> http://carolinehegwer.blogspot.com/2007/05/petit-chou-free-baby-knitting-pattern.html


Thank you very much galaxycraft for finding that pattern and to gr8knitwit2 for posting the picture


----------



## maggie20736

chrisjac said:


> I was expecting my son in 1979, tackling "ruching" for the first time. Fell in love with Nan Mensinga-Biasiny's Christening gown. Found it easy and finished before the birth, even lined it in pure silk.
> I gave it to my son and DIL for the birth of my first grandchild.Family tradition, blah, blah, blah. Everything was fine until DIL's mother saw it and claimed it as outdated, musty and brought out DIL's gown. It was a store bought,nylon, fluffy, thing.
> I had stored it in special tissue paper and lavender.
> I was hurt but I got over it.


Sounds like DIL's mother may be intimidated by your talents! There are many things that people can learn, unfortunately "good taste" is not one of them! I think you should dress the baby up in that gorgeous gown and get a picture. Tell DIL that you are making a special Christmas gift for your son, a double frame picture frame of him on one side and granddaughter on other in the Christening gown. That would be a nice present!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

You so clever!!!


galaxycraft said:


> Changed websites (name) ---- it is here ---
> http://carolinehegwer.blogspot.com/2007/05/petit-chou-free-baby-knitting-pattern.html


 :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Thank you! What colour did you do?


chrisjac said:


> I made this for my GD, forgot to take picture. Love the orange .


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Great! 


tmvasquez said:


> Here are a few things I made for a photography studio.


----------



## chrisjac

maggie20736 said:


> Sounds like DIL's mother may be intimidated by your talents! There are many things that people can learn, unfortunately "good taste" is not one of them! I think you should dress the baby up in that gorgeous gown and get a picture. Tell DIL that you are making a special Christmas gift for your son, a double frame picture frame of him on one side and granddaughter on other in the Christening gown. That would be a nice present!


Nice idea, but too much has passed. I will wait for the next child and force the issue. You hurt me once, not twice.


----------



## chrisjac

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Thank you! What colour did you do?


It was an old Phildar yarn, off white with orange sprinkles. Very French.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Oooh la la!!! Bet it was tres beau! 


chrisjac said:


> It was an old Phildar yarn, off white with orange sprinkles. Very French.


----------



## Artbarn

gr8knitwit2 said:


> This one was done a number of years ago and was pictured in February issue of "Simply Knitting" - gave it to charity at the time (pattern was shown in Dec 2008 of same magazine):


Stunning!


----------



## JoRae

chrisjac said:


> I was expecting my son in 1979, tackling "ruching" for the first time. Fell in love with Nan Mensinga-Biasiny's Christening gown. Found it easy and finished before the birth, even lined it in pure silk.
> I gave it to my son and DIL for the birth of my first grandchild.Family tradition, blah, blah, blah. Everything was fine until DIL's mother saw it and claimed it as outdated, musty and brought out DIL's gown. It was a store bought,nylon, fluffy, thing.
> I had stored it in special tissue paper and lavender.
> I was hurt but I got over it.


This is gorgeous and precious. How rude of her mother. Hopefully you will have one that wears it and maybe passes it down.


----------



## Artbarn

gr8knitwit2 said:


> A friend asked me to knit this set quite a while ago:
> 
> Pattern from: "Dale of Norway" #191


I could just look at this photo all day long! I love those colors together and the knit items are so pretty. What is the "self flowering" yarn that you used?

Oh, I just love everything that you've posted!


----------



## Artbarn

Swedenme said:


> Here are a couple of my most recent knits
> Really enjoyed seeing all the wonderful baby knits and ideas


Lovely!


----------



## Artbarn

Katsch said:


> A crocheted baby blanket I made last winter for my DIL to give as a shower gift.


Kathy, you are just too talented! That is so pretty.


----------



## Shannon123

gr8knitwit2 said:


> This one was done a number of years ago and was pictured in February issue of "Simply Knitting" - gave it to charity at the time (pattern was shown in Dec 2008 of same magazine):


Beautiful, gr8 one!

I kept scrolling and seeing more of your lovely baby things. All darling.


----------



## Swedenme

gr8knitwit2 said:


> This one was done a number of years ago and was pictured in February issue of "Simply Knitting" - gave it to charity at the time (pattern was shown in Dec 2008 of same magazine):


Wow that is gorgeous . Beautiful colour and fantastic knitting


----------



## Artbarn

chrisjac said:


> I was expecting my son in 1979, tackling "ruching" for the first time. Fell in love with Nan Mensinga-Biasiny's Christening gown. Found it easy and finished before the birth, even lined it in pure silk.
> I gave it to my son and DIL for the birth of my first grandchild.Family tradition, blah, blah, blah. Everything was fine until DIL's mother saw it and claimed it as outdated, musty and brought out DIL's gown. It was a store bought,nylon, fluffy, thing.
> I had stored it in special tissue paper and lavender.
> I was hurt but I got over it.


It's gorgeous. And now you know why DIL has no manners.


----------



## JanieSue

chrisjac said:


> Nice idea, but too much has passed. I will wait for the next child and force the issue. You hurt me once, not twice.


Your gown is gorgeous. The work on it is exquisite. Too bad DIL & her Mom don't understand the real value of a beautiful hand knit gown.

I love seeing all the beautiful baby items. I will post a few of mine soon. Thank you Christine for another wonderful post.


----------



## bostonbean2

trish2222 said:


> I've knitted loads of baby shawls but they're all lacy - not sure if I should post them but here's one anyway. I'll wear a hard hat..


Trish, this is spectacular work. Takes my breath away. Taking the time this morning to really look at everything. Was in and out and got lost, now starting over to really take a good look.


----------



## Artbarn

I just can't keep us with these wonderful baby knits! 

StellasKnits, JoRae, Swedenme, tmvasquez, I didn't comment individually on your gorgeous creations, but believe me, I am just blown away by how beautiful they all are.

Did I miss anyone? If I did, just know that every photo I've seen here shows delightful baby knits.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Thanks to you and others for your kind feedback! 


Artbarn said:


> Stunning!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lol! 


Artbarn said:


> I could just look at this photo all day long! I love those colors together and the knit items are so pretty. What is the "self flowering" yarn that you used?
> 
> Oh, I just love everything that you've posted!


----------



## knitwit549

A few more...mine aren't the drop dead gorgeous family heirloom types, more cutesy everyday use that the kids can drag around


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Aw, I love how the word "darling" is used!! Thank you 


Shannon123 said:


> Beautiful, gr8 one!
> 
> I kept scrolling and seeing more of your lovely baby things. All darling.


----------



## theresagsolet

They are all beautiful


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Beautiful! 


knitwit549 said:


> A few more...mine aren't the drop dead gorgeous family heirloom types, more cutesy everyday use that the kids can drag around


----------



## Swedenme

lil rayma said:


> Here are a couple of mine. I have sent most of the ones I have made to charities, and don't have pictures. I think I have posted these all before, but it was quite a while ago.


They are lovely I love the cabled cardigan


----------



## Artbarn

knitwit549 said:


> A few more...mine aren't the drop dead gorgeous family heirloom types, more cutesy everyday use that the kids can drag around


Oh yes, those blankets are.


----------



## JoRae

Artbarn said:


> I just can't keep us with these wonderful baby knits!
> 
> StellasKnits, JoRae, Swedenme, tmvasquez, I didn't comment individually on your gorgeous creations, but believe me, I am just blown away by how beautiful they all are.
> 
> Did I miss anyone? If I did, just know that every photo I've seen here shows delightful baby knits.


Thanks Artbarn. There are so many beautiful pieces all unique and so well done.


----------



## trish2222

Again I'm so far behind I can't find time to comment on everybody's wonderful baby items. _However_, seeing as how this is Christine's thread, I'll make an exception.



chrisjac said:


> I was expecting my son in 1979, tackling "ruching" for the first time. Fell in love with Nan Mensinga-Biasiny's Christening gown. Found it easy and finished before the birth, even lined it in pure silk.
> I gave it to my son and DIL for the birth of my first grandchild.Family tradition, blah, blah, blah. Everything was fine until DIL's mother saw it and claimed it as outdated, musty and brought out DIL's gown. It was a store bought,nylon, fluffy, thing.
> I had stored it in special tissue paper and lavender.
> I was hurt but I got over it.


Christine, that is absolutely beautiful. That woman is a king-sized twerp with no taste or breeding. I'd have been spitting nails....


----------



## trish2222

Rectangular shawl is
http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/168404884/sunbeam-700-baby-shawl-vintage-knitting

Circular shawl is
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/teddy-shawl

and that completes my baby items collection. I'm not a grandmother and that explains it


----------



## lil rayma

trish2222 said:


> Rectangular shawl is
> http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/168404884/sunbeam-700-baby-shawl-vintage-knitting
> 
> Circular shawl is
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/teddy-shawl
> 
> and that completes my baby items collection. I'm not a grandmother and that explains it


Awesome - everything.


----------



## galaxycraft

trish2222 said:


> Rectangular shawl is
> http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/168404884/sunbeam-700-baby-shawl-vintage-knitting
> 
> Circular shawl is
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/teddy-shawl
> 
> and that completes my baby items collection. I'm not a grandmother and that explains it


Oh My! Love the Teddy Shawl.  :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Really lovely! 


trish2222 said:


> Rectangular shawl is
> http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/168404884/sunbeam-700-baby-shawl-vintage-knitting
> 
> Circular shawl is
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/teddy-shawl
> 
> and that completes my baby items collection. I'm not a grandmother and that explains it


----------



## knitwit42

What a cutie! Nice assortment of sweaters and hats.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Knit this for my friend's granddaughter a few years ago:

Pattern: Sirdar 332, Little Sweet Peas



galaxycraft said:


> Another fun topic to follow.  :thumbup:


----------



## tweeter

all of your work is adorable. The baby is precious


----------



## Dlclose

Great baby duds! Love them all. Have the patterns but haven't made them yet.


----------



## Dlclose

Great baby duds! Love them all. Have the patterns but haven't made them yet.


----------



## Jeanie L

What beautiful knitting.


----------



## tracey511

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Hepcat

I wanted to add a blanket made for Stitches for the Heart Charity. Crochet Snuggle Up Blanket. My first attempt at triple crochet. I still need to block.


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> These 3 dresses were all knitted using the same basic pattern and just using a different stitch . I also used the different knitting stitches to change the basic Mary Jane pattern . The last picture is a picture of some of the sandals I knit for a charity summer fete . Plan on making lots of these after Christmas if I can find my notes for how I made them 😄


Beautiful work Sonja and the sandals are gorgeous. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> I was expecting my son in 1979, tackling "ruching" for the first time. Fell in love with Nan Mensinga-Biasiny's Christening gown. Found it easy and finished before the birth, even lined it in pure silk.
> I gave it to my son and DIL for the birth of my first grandchild.Family tradition, blah, blah, blah. Everything was fine until DIL's mother saw it and claimed it as outdated, musty and brought out DIL's gown. It was a store bought,nylon, fluffy, thing.
> I had stored it in special tissue paper and lavender.
> I was hurt but I got over it.


It's so beautiful, Christine, I love it!!! I would be hurt too!!! 💞💐💞


----------



## RosD

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Lovely yarn (Rowan Natural Silk):


Gorgeous set. So pretty. 💞


----------



## RosD

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Monkey Business:
> 
> Pattern from: etsy.com/shop/polesik


Ohhh!!! I love Monkey Business. 💞


----------



## RosD

tmvasquez said:


> Here are a few things I made for a photography studio.


They are all gorgeous. 💞


----------



## RosD

knitwit549 said:


> A few more...mine aren't the drop dead gorgeous family heirloom types, more cutesy everyday use that the kids can drag around


Beautiful work, I think they are family heirlooms. I would still keep them all and pass them on. My daughter Jane has kept everything I knitted for her darling Keira-Lee and I've also made a lot of baby things for Keira-Lee to put away for much later, she told me she would be devastated if she didn't have any handknits from me if and when she has children. Of course she's got all the stuff I made her as a baby and now she has a lot of new things too!!! 💞


----------



## RosD

trish2222 said:


> Rectangular shawl is
> http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/168404884/sunbeam-700-baby-shawl-vintage-knitting
> 
> Circular shawl is
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/teddy-shawl
> 
> and that completes my baby items collection. I'm not a grandmother and that explains it


They are both beautiful Trish. 💞


----------



## RosD

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Knit this for my friend's granddaughter a few years ago:
> 
> Pattern: Sirdar 332, Little Sweet Peas


Gorgeous set. 💞


----------



## RosD

gr8knitwit2 said:


> In the Pink!:
> 
> FREE cardi pattern:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/b14-27-jacket-and-trousers
> 
> Baby Crossover Bootees by K J Farrell 2009 (Ceradka Designs)
> 
> Headband made up as I went along!


Beautiful set. 💞


----------



## RosD

knitwit549 said:


> I found the one we brought my grand baby home from the hospital in. That would have been in January 1996. Wasn't he a cutie? When he turned 6 or 7, he asked mom to put the blankie up where it wouldn't get "hurt", as he wanted to save it. BTW, he's now over six feet tall.


Beautiful and he obviously loved his blankie. Yes he is a cutie and he has great taste!!! 💞


----------



## RosD

bostonbean2 said:


> Ros, I had to laugh. Did you say a few? You could have your own department in a retail shop.


Thank you, if I did have a department in a retail store I would probably never, ever pick up a knitting needle again. Way too much pressure!!!! I only knit for my enjoyment and the smiles on faces. 💞


----------



## RosD

amortje said:


> You made the most beautiful baby items. Fantastic!
> 
> Here my contribution to this baby, baby exposition.


Beautiful work. 💞


----------



## RosD

Heikeh said:


> I wanted to add a blanket made for Stitches for the Heart Charity. Crochet Snuggle Up Blanket. My first attempt at triple crochet. I still need to block.


It's beautiful. 💞


----------



## RosD

Cables for Jackson. &#128158;


----------



## RosD

This one is from Hand-Knitteds For Baby by Practical Homemaker Number 1. It's called A Baby's Shawl. It is knitted in Patons Feathersoft 4ply on 3.25 mm needles. &#128158;


----------



## RosD

The same as the one in my avatar. &#128158;


----------



## knitwit549

We're on gorgeous-ness overload now! So many talented people doing such marvelous items...y'all take a bow.


----------



## RosD

Tasha in her hat. &#128158;


----------



## mother62912

Everything is just beautiful!


----------



## Firstsoprano

chrisjac said:


> For all the wonderful new grandmas, grandmas to be, lucky grandmas with lots of grandchildren, I dedicate this thread to all of you.
> I hope we can all share some favorite patterns with them.
> 
> Nothing nicer than a handmade baby gift under the tree!


I lve them all! Makes me wish I had someone to knit for


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Both gorgeous! 


RosD said:


> Cables for Jackson. 💞


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Nice! 


RosD said:


> This one is from Hand-Knitteds For Baby by Practical Homemaker Number 1. It's called A Baby's Shawl. It is knitted in Patons Feathersoft 4ply on 3.25 mm needles. 💞


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely! 


RosD said:


> The same as the one in my avatar. 💞


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Precious in her slouch hat! 


RosD said:


> Tasha in her hat. 💞


----------



## RosD

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Precious in her slouch hat!


Thank you gr8knitwit2 x 4. 💞


----------



## lil rayma

RosD said:


> The same as the one in my avatar. 💞


Ros, Cannot find the words. Each is more beautiful than the next.


----------



## RosD

lil rayma said:


> Ros, Cannot find the words. Each is more beautiful than the next.


Thank you so much lil rayma.💞


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Side by side cardi pattern (FREE):

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-side-to-side-pullover-cardigan

At the time, my LYS had very limited colourways - much prefer the colours in the original pattern.

Beret pattern by Sirdar 1770

Funky Booties pattern (FREE) by Louise Atkins (scroll down):

http://louiseluvsyarn.blogspot.co.uk/search?updated-min=2009-01-01T00:00:00Z&updated-max=2010-01-01T00:00:00Z&max-results=20




galaxycraft said:


> Another fun topic to follow.  :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Side by side cardi pattern (FREE):
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-side-to-side-pullover-cardigan
> 
> At the time, my LYS had very limited colourways - much prefer the colours in the original pattern.
> 
> Beret pattern by Sirdar 1770
> 
> Funky Booties pattern (FREE) by Louise Atkins (scroll down):
> 
> http://louiseluvsyarn.blogspot.co.uk/search?updated-min=2009-01-01T00:00:00Z&updated-max=2010-01-01T00:00:00Z&max-results=20


Beautiful, I love them!!! 💞


----------



## JoRae

RosD said:


> Tasha in her hat. 💞


What a cute baby and a sweet hat. All of your baby afghans are so beautiful. I like them all. Lovely work. Jackson is a cutie too and the cables afghan is terrific.


----------



## JoRae

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Side by side cardi pattern (FREE):
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-side-to-side-pullover-cardigan
> 
> At the time, my LYS had very limited colourways - much prefer the colours in the original pattern.
> 
> Beret pattern by Sirdar 1770
> 
> Funky Booties pattern (FREE) by Louise Atkins (scroll down):
> 
> http://louiseluvsyarn.blogspot.co.uk/search?updated-min=2009-01-01T00:00:00Z&updated-max=2010-01-01T00:00:00Z&max-results=20


Cute, love the colors. Great patterns. This is a fun topic. Everything is just beautiful.


----------



## RosD

JoRae said:


> What a cute baby and a sweet hat. All of your baby afghans are so beautiful. I like them all. Lovely work. Jackson is a cutie too and the cables afghan is terrific.


Thank you so much JoRae. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

Another blanket for Ivy Rose. &#128158;


----------



## vjh1530

RosD said:


> Another blanket for Ivy Rose. 💞


Love all your photos of that cutie! I want to just reach in and pinch (nicely) those sweet little cheeks, lol!

OK, here is my contribution. I always forget to take photos, but I found a few.


----------



## horsenut1948

you have been busy - they are all lovely!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Nos. 2 and 6 are my favourites! 


vjh1530 said:


> Love all your photos of that cutie! I want to just reach in and pinch (nicely) those sweet little cheeks, lol!
> 
> OK, here is my contribution. I always forget to take photos, but I found a few.


----------



## ljknits

Since my three grandchildren are in their teens and twenties, I knit mostly for preemies. One grand neice asked for a Halloween Hungry Caterpillar cocoon and hat for her newborn son. I love knitting small projects!


----------



## vjh1530

horsenut1948 said:


> you have been busy - they are all lovely!


Thanks!


----------



## vjh1530

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Nos. 2 and 6 are my favourites!


Thank you!


----------



## grma16

Great job on all.


----------



## Swedenme

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Side by side cardi pattern (FREE):
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-side-to-side-pullover-cardigan
> 
> At the time, my LYS had very limited colourways - much prefer the colours in the original pattern.
> 
> Beret pattern by Sirdar 1770
> 
> Funky Booties pattern (FREE) by Louise Atkins (scroll down):
> 
> http://louiseluvsyarn.blogspot.co.uk/search?updated-min=2009-01-01T00:00:00Z&updated-max=2010-01-01T00:00:00Z&max-results=20


 That's gorgeous and thank you for the pattern link


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> Another blanket for Ivy Rose. 💞


Lots of beautiful pictures Ros . Love seeing all the little ones especially Jackson he must be getting a big boy now . 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

vjh1530 said:


> Love all your photos of that cutie! I want to just reach in and pinch (nicely) those sweet little cheeks, lol!
> 
> OK, here is my contribution. I always forget to take photos, but I found a few.


Beautiful every one


----------



## trish2222

More lovely projects. Well done everybody and thanks to those who complimented me!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Love 'em! 


ljknits said:


> Since my three grandchildren are in their teens and twenties, I knit mostly for preemies. One grand neice asked for a Halloween Hungry Caterpillar cocoon and hat for her newborn son. I love knitting small projects!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Thanks to all - and you're very welcome! 


Swedenme said:


> That's gorgeous and thank you for the pattern link


----------



## MrsO

chrisjac said:


> For all the wonderful new grandmas, grandmas to be, lucky grandmas with lots of grandchildren, I dedicate this thread to all of you.
> I hope we can all share some favorite patterns with them.
> 
> Nothing nicer than a handmade baby gift under the tree!


This is for someone soon to join the gramma club. She bought the yarn for this blanket over two years ago. Son and daughter-in-law were having trouble conceiving, but future grandma couldn't wait and asked me to make something that she could use even if there wasn't a baby. A grand daughter will be here in February! I added some yarn and made the following...


----------



## grandmann

chrisjac said:


> I was expecting my son in 1979, tackling "ruching" for the first time. Fell in love with Nan Mensinga-Biasiny's Christening gown. Found it easy and finished before the birth, even lined it in pure silk.
> I gave it to my son and DIL for the birth of my first grandchild.Family tradition, blah, blah, blah. Everything was fine until DIL's mother saw it and claimed it as outdated, musty and brought out DIL's gown. It was a store bought,nylon, fluffy, thing.
> I had stored it in special tissue paper and lavender.
> I was hurt but I got over it.


Some people just don't appreciate handmade items. Personally I Love it. I was going to say before I read your story this is one of the Best Christening gown I ever saw. The gown was lovely knitted besides.


----------



## Swedenme

ljknits said:


> Since my three grandchildren are in their teens and twenties, I knit mostly for preemies. One grand neice asked for a Halloween Hungry Caterpillar cocoon and hat for her newborn son. I love knitting small projects!


They are all beautiful . I've always wanted to knit a hungry caterpillar hat and cocoon think I might see if I can


----------



## lil rayma

MrsO said:


> This is for someone soon to join the gramma club. She bought the yarn for this blanket over two years ago. Son and daughter-in-law were having trouble conceiving, but future grandma couldn't wait and asked me to make something that she could use even if there wasn't a baby. A grand daughter will be here in February! I added some yarn and made the following...


What a beautiful blanket you made for a long awaited baby. The colors are so pretty.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Cocoon Set Pattern:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/228-giraffe-baby-cocoon-and-hat-set

Bib Pattern:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/giraffe-nursing-coverup-crochet-pattern-pdf-369

Giraffes:

Little Lonely: 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-crochet-giraffe

Stretch:
www.etsy.com/djonesgirlz

Savannah:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreamy-giraffes---amigurumi-pattern



galaxycraft said:


> Another fun topic to follow.  :thumbup:


----------



## lil rayma

Awwww. So sweet. Your crocheting is wonderful.


----------



## bostonbean2

For those that don't post pictures of your work often, please try and change that. The work you do inspires others to try and achieve their knitting crocheting goals. If it wasn't for those of you that do, I wouldn't have anything to show. Continue to inspire and encourage those with an interest in the fibre arts. These have been previously posted and was inspired by you.


----------



## bostonbean2

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Cocoon Set Pattern:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/228-giraffe-baby-cocoon-and-hat-set
> 
> Bib Pattern:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/giraffe-nursing-coverup-crochet-pattern-pdf-369
> 
> Giraffes:
> 
> Little Lonely:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-crochet-giraffe
> 
> Stretch:
> www.etsy.com/djonesgirlz
> 
> Savannah:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreamy-giraffes---amigurumi-pattern


I know some Boston Bruins' fans would love those.


----------



## Swedenme

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Cocoon Set Pattern:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/228-giraffe-baby-cocoon-and-hat-set
> 
> Bib Pattern:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/giraffe-nursing-coverup-crochet-pattern-pdf-369
> 
> Giraffes:
> 
> Little Lonely:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-crochet-giraffe
> 
> Stretch:
> www.etsy.com/djonesgirlz
> 
> Savannah:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreamy-giraffes---amigurumi-pattern


 They are great . I must learn to crochet more than the basics


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely! 


bostonbean2 said:


> For those that don't post pictures of your work often, please try and change that. The work you do inspires others to try and achieve their knitting crocheting goals. If it wasn't for those of you that do, I wouldn't have anything to show. Continue to inspire and encourage those with an interest in the fibre arts. These have been previously posted and was inspired by you.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

bostonbean2 said:


> I know some Boston Bruins' fans would love those.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Artbarn

bostonbean2 said:


> For those that don't post pictures of your work often, please try and change that. The work you do inspires others to try and achieve their knitting crocheting goals. If it wasn't for those of you that do, I wouldn't have anything to show. Continue to inspire and encourage those with an interest in the fibre arts. These have been previously posted and was inspired by you.


I love these!


----------



## pierrette

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

My first little GD wearing grandma's Christmas elf hat
(Previously posted on Hats thread.)


----------



## RosD

vjh1530 said:


> Love all your photos of that cutie! I want to just reach in and pinch (nicely) those sweet little cheeks, lol!
> 
> OK, here is my contribution. I always forget to take photos, but I found a few.


Thank you. I love them all and a beautiful little baby. 💞


----------



## RosD

ljknits said:


> Since my three grandchildren are in their teens and twenties, I knit mostly for preemies. One grand neice asked for a Halloween Hungry Caterpillar cocoon and hat for her newborn son. I love knitting small projects!


They are all lovely. 💞


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> Lots of beautiful pictures Ros . Love seeing all the little ones especially Jackson he must be getting a big boy now .
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja. Jackson has just turned 2 years old. He is so adorable and lots of fun, but then everyone knows how biased I am!!!! 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

MrsO said:


> This is for someone soon to join the gramma club. She bought the yarn for this blanket over two years ago. Son and daughter-in-law were having trouble conceiving, but future grandma couldn't wait and asked me to make something that she could use even if there wasn't a baby. A grand daughter will be here in February! I added some yarn and made the following...


Congratulations!!! Gorgeous work. 💞


----------



## RosD

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Cocoon Set Pattern:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/228-giraffe-baby-cocoon-and-hat-set
> 
> Bib Pattern:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/giraffe-nursing-coverup-crochet-pattern-pdf-369
> 
> Giraffes:
> 
> Little Lonely:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-crochet-giraffe
> 
> Stretch:
> www.etsy.com/djonesgirlz
> 
> Savannah:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreamy-giraffes---amigurumi-pattern


I love all of them!!! 💞


----------



## RosD

bostonbean2 said:


> For those that don't post pictures of your work often, please try and change that. The work you do inspires others to try and achieve their knitting crocheting goals. If it wasn't for those of you that do, I wouldn't have anything to show. Continue to inspire and encourage those with an interest in the fibre arts. These have been previously posted and was inspired by you.


Beautiful work bostonbean2. So pretty!!! 💞


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> My first little GD wearing grandma's Christmas elf hat
> (Previously posted on Hats thread.)


Beautiful GD and I love her hat Christine. 💞


----------



## ompuff

Read the first few pages of this topic when it was started; even posted a few pics of some of my baby items. 

Just had time to try to catch up and the thread has grown exponentially. Wonderful pictures of some really great projects.

Keep up the good work, everyone. You are an inspiring group of loving needlers whether it be for family or charity.

Blessings.
  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> Thank you Sonja. Jackson has just turned 2 years old. He is so adorable and lots of fun, but then everyone knows how biased I am!!!! 💞 Ros


He's beautiful Ros . Such fun when they get to that age learning all the time and chattering away 
Sonja


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> He's beautiful Ros . Such fun when they get to that age learning all the time and chattering away
> Sonja


Thanks Sonja, he is a beautiful little darling and I love listening to him chatter. 💞 Ros


----------



## Swedenme

bostonbean2 said:


> For those that don't post pictures of your work often, please try and change that. The work you do inspires others to try and achieve their knitting crocheting goals. If it wasn't for those of you that do, I wouldn't have anything to show. Continue to inspire and encourage those with an interest in the fibre arts. These have been previously posted and was inspired by you.


They are lovely, very pretty colours . I certainly get inspired to knit lots of different things after seeing all the beautiful pictures on this site


----------



## Swedenme

chrisjac said:


> My first little GD wearing grandma's Christmas elf hat
> (Previously posted on Hats thread.)


She is beautiful and looks gorgeous in her elf hat


----------



## chrisjac

A very proper little v-neck. This pattern was used for my son when he was about 1 1/2- 2. He is now in his 30s.
the things he used to put in those little pockets!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Love it! ... especially the pockets! 


chrisjac said:


> A very proper little v-neck. This pattern was used for my son when he was about 1 1/2- 2. He is now in his 30s.
> the things he used to put in those little pockets!


----------



## mother62912

I too, love knitting small projects for babies. Knitting hats for preemies and newborns! Ypur sweaters are beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

mother62912 said:


> I too, love knitting small projects for babies. Knitting hats for preemies and newborns! Ypur sweaters are beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Welcome, we would love to see your work!


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> A very proper little v-neck. This pattern was used for my son when he was about 1 1/2- 2. He is now in his 30s.
> the things he used to put in those little pockets!


Christine, I love this proper little v-neck. I love the the cables, the pockets and the colour. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

A couple of baby dresses I made for my daughters. &#128158;


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> Christine, I love this proper little v-neck. I love the the cables, the pockets and the colour. 💞 Ros


Thank you, Ros.


----------



## knittingrocks

very nice!


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> Thank you, Ros.


You're welcome. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

Some more hoodies. &#128158;


----------



## gr8knitwit2

So cute 'n cosy! 


RosD said:


> Some more hoodies. 💞


----------



## MarilynKnits

The sweaters are darling, and the babies more so.



RosD said:


> Some more hoodies. 💞


----------



## RosD

MarilynKnits said:


> The sweaters are darling, and the babies more so.


Thank you Marilyn. 💞


----------



## RosD

gr8knitwit2 said:


> So cute 'n cosy!


Thank you gr8knitwit2. 💞


----------



## RosD

My brother Al requested a pink and grey baby shawl for his friends new baby girl and at the time I couldn't find any grey in baby yarn, so I made a pink and silver one and they loved it. Then I found some grey in DK yarn so I decided to surprise them with another baby shawl. The pattern is in Peter Pan Baby Layette 201. I changed the centre from K1, P1 to K2, P2. &#128158;


----------



## MarilynKnits

That is perhaps the prettiest shell stitch I ever remember seeing. You do beautiful work.



RosD said:


> My brother Al requested a pink and grey baby shawl for his friends new baby girl and at the time I couldn't find any grey in baby yarn, so I made a pink and silver one and they loved it. Then I found some grey in DK yarn so I decided to surprise them with another baby shawl. The pattern is in Peter Pan Baby Layette 201. I changed the centre from K1, P1 to K2, P2. 💞


----------



## RosD

MarilynKnits said:


> That is perhaps the prettiest shell stitch I ever remember seeing. You do beautiful work.


Thank you so much Marilyn. I did make a little baby jacket from the same pattern book. 💞


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Marilyn. I did make a little baby jacket from the same pattern book. 💞


That is too beautiful!


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> That is too beautiful!


Thank you so much Christine. 💞 Ros (should I stop now?? I think I'm putting too many on here.) 😀


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Christine. 💞 Ros (should I stop now?? I think I'm putting too many on here.) 😀


No,no. no! Please! Keep going! that's a pattern I would love to make.


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> No,no. no! Please! Keep going! that's a pattern I would love to make.


Thanks Christine. 💞


----------



## RosD

My nephew's baby Aliyah wearing her jumper. The stitch pattern is Fishtail. The teddy bear is of course a Gypsycream Huggable Bear. &#128158;


----------



## maggie20736

chrisjac said:


> A very proper little v-neck. This pattern was used for my son when he was about 1 1/2- 2. He is now in his 30s.
> the things he used to put in those little pockets!


I am enjoying the gorgeous knitting on this thread Christine, love this sweater! I am thinking of boys pockets, acorns, rocks and here on the Chesapeake Bay my son would have sharks teeth in his pockets!! His dad taught him to spot them when he first started walking on the beach!


----------



## chrisjac

maggie20736 said:


> I am enjoying the gorgeous knitting on this thread Christine, love this sweater! I am thinking of boys pockets, acorns, rocks and here on the Chesapeake Bay my son would have sharks teeth in his pockets!! His dad taught him to spot them when he first started walking on the beach!


Yep, that was my son. Sea glass, sea shells, lots of sand.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie

All these babies _almost_ make me wish I had one... I guess it's a good thing my sister is going to take care of that little chore for me!
Every item is beautiful!


----------



## RosD

A honeycomb blanket and a honeycomb jumper. &#128158;


----------



## RosD

A couple of blankets. &#128158;


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> A couple of blankets. 💞


They are beautiful blankets ros 
Do you mind if I ask a couple of questions as I'm hoping to make some baby shawls / blankets to put in my charity box

What size are your blankets and how much yarn does it take to make them ? 
Sonja


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Adorable! 


RosD said:


> A couple of blankets. 💞


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> A honeycomb blanket and a honeycomb jumper. 💞


Lovely, Ros. one of my favorite stitches. You do such a beautiful job.


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful blankets ros
> Do you mind if I ask a couple of questions as I'm hoping to make some baby shawls / blankets to put in my charity box
> 
> What size are your blankets and how much yarn does it take to make them ?
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja, I will get some information for you and post it here.💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Adorable!


Thank you gr8knitwit2. 💞


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> Lovely, Ros. one of my favorite stitches. You do such a beautiful job.


Thank you Christine, I love that stitch too and use it for lots of things. 💞


----------



## JanieSue

trish2222 said:


> Rectangular shawl is
> http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/168404884/sunbeam-700-baby-shawl-vintage-knitting
> 
> Circular shawl is
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/teddy-shawl
> 
> and that completes my baby items collection. I'm not a grandmother and that explains it


Trish, your knitting is amazing. I love your baby shawls.

Love seeing all the beautiful baby projects.


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> Thank you Sonja, I will get some information for you and post it here.💞 Ros


Thank you Ros


----------



## MarilynKnits

You folks rock! Not only do your families produce some of the cutest little kids I have ever seen, but thanks to your skills and talents they will be among the best dressed.


----------



## Chesneys

vjh1530 said:


> Love all your photos of that cutie! I want to just reach in and pinch (nicely) those sweet little cheeks, lol!
> 
> OK, here is my contribution. I always forget to take photos, but I found a few.


And lovely contributions they are! Is there a pattern link for the little shrug available? I love it.


----------



## Chesneys

I have just rolled thru all 37 pages (so far) and had a great time looking at beautiful babies in gorgeous knits. Congratulations to all on great work and thank you for sharing. I really enjoyed my trip thru babyland.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

BSJ set:

BSJ Pattern:

http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Baby_Surprise_Jacket/

Bootees Pattern:

http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/123660071/the-moc-a-soc-pattern-collection-baby?ref=related-6



galaxycraft said:


> Another fun topic to follow.  :thumbup:


----------



## Firstsoprano

Chesneys said:


> I have just rolled thru all 37 pages (so far) and had a great time looking at beautiful babies in gorgeous knits. Congratulations to all on great work and thank you for sharing. I really enjoyed my trip thru babyland.


Ditto for me


----------



## JanieSue

Here are a few of my baby items, most have been posted previously but some people might not have seen them.

This has been another fun thread and loved seeing all the beautiful baby things. Thank You Christine.


----------



## lil rayma

JanieSue said:


> Here are a few of my baby items, most have been posted previously but some people might not have seen them.
> 
> This has been another fun thread and loved seeing all the beautiful baby things. Thank You Christine.


Cute, cute, cute.


----------



## Swedenme

gr8knitwit2 said:


> BSJ set:
> 
> BSJ Pattern:
> 
> http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Baby_Surprise_Jacket/
> 
> Bootees Pattern:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/123660071/the-moc-a-soc-pattern-collection-baby?ref=related-6


They are lovely and the colour you used is so pretty


----------



## chrisjac

JanieSue said:


> Here are a few of my baby items, most have been posted previously but some people might not have seen them.
> 
> This has been another fun thread and loved seeing all the beautiful baby things. Thank You Christine.


OMG, too stinking cute! Always wanted to try those booties. Love the yarn you used and all the wonderful things you made!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Love 'em! 


JanieSue said:


> Here are a few of my baby items, most have been posted previously but some people might not have seen them.
> 
> This has been another fun thread and loved seeing all the beautiful baby things. Thank You Christine.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Thank you so much! 


Swedenme said:


> They are lovely and the colour you used is so pretty


----------



## JanieSue

chrisjac said:


> OMG, too stinking cute! Always wanted to try those booties. Love the yarn you used and all the wonderful things you made!


Thank you, the booties are crocheted with Chroma fingering, the color was Guppy. The first pair was for nephews baby and the second pair was for my GS.


----------



## chrisjac

JanieSue said:


> Thank you, the booties are crocheted with Chroma fingering, the color was Guppy. The first pair was for nephews baby and the second pair was for my GS.


Lovely. I thought it might be Chroma. I will look for Guppy now. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JanieSue

chrisjac said:


> Lovely. I thought it might be Chroma. I will look for Guppy now. Thank you for sharing.


Your welcome, I used Mini Mochi for a pair but they came out real small, liked the Chroma better. The pattern is also from Knit Picks.


----------



## grandmann

chrisjac said:


> A very proper little v-neck. This pattern was used for my son when he was about 1 1/2- 2. He is now in his 30s.
> the things he used to put in those little pockets!


Outstanding little sweater :thumbup:

Very many cute little outfits such fine knitters.


----------



## Swedenme

JanieSue said:


> Here are a few of my baby items, most have been posted previously but some people might not have seen them.
> 
> This has been another fun thread and loved seeing all the beautiful baby things. Thank You Christine.


They are beautiful especially the red and white set will have to take a look at them booties 
Here is a pair of ugg booties I've just finished


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Love 'em! 


Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful especially the red and white set will have to take a look at them booties
> Here is a pair of ugg booties I've just finished


----------



## chrisjac

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful especially the red and white set will have to take a look at them booties
> Here is a pair of ugg booties I've just finished


I want these!


----------



## trish2222

Lovely to see the pictures keeping on coming.


----------



## mollyb44

Beautiful charity items. I also love the hoodies.


----------



## JanieSue

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful especially the red and white set will have to take a look at them booties
> Here is a pair of ugg booties I've just finished


Thank you, I love your booties, think I will make a pair for Finn. They look like they will stay on.

The red & white booties are a free pattern from Drops. I will see if I can find the pattern #


----------



## JanieSue

The red & white booties are Baby Drops 19-26


----------



## Montana Gramma

chrisjac said:


> For all the wonderful new grandmas, grandmas to be, lucky grandmas with lots of grandchildren, I dedicate this thread to all of you.
> I hope we can all share some favorite patterns with them.
> 
> Nothing nicer than a handmade baby gift under the tree!


Your items are so nice, thank you for posting and also all who have shown the love they knit.

These bibs are an easy knit, band knit on. 100% cotton, can use for a wash cloth to clean up after eating, really handy.
The little vest is called Wee Fast or Wee Quick, pattern is free on the net.
Says it takes about an hour to knit, took me two and a half. I doubled a DK, calls for Chunky or Bulky. Maybe the two strands slowed me down.


----------



## chrisjac

Montana Gramma said:


> Your items are so nice, thank you for posting and also all who have shown the love they knit.
> 
> These bibs are an easy knit, band knit on. 100% cotton, can use for a wash cloth to clean up after eating, really handy.
> The little vest is called Wee Fast or Wee Quick, pattern is free on the net.
> Says it takes about an hour to knit, took me two and a half. I doubled a DK, calls for Chunky or Bulky. Maybe the two strands slowed me down.


Lovely! I love the colors you have used.


----------



## yona

trish2222 said:


> I've knitted loads of baby shawls but they're all lacy - not sure if I should post them but here's one anyway. I'll wear a hard hat..


Only one word comes to mind A M A Z I N G !


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful blankets ros
> Do you mind if I ask a couple of questions as I'm hoping to make some baby shawls / blankets to put in my charity box
> 
> What size are your blankets and how much yarn does it take to make them ?
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja. Here is a chart for blankets. The yellow one took 150 grams of 4ply yarn. Depending on the size you make, I think the biggest baby blanket I have made used about 600 grams of 4ply yarn and the smallest about 150 grams. If you need any extra information Sonja please PM me. I quite often roughly choose a size for a blanket and then choose a stitch pattern that I love. Then I decide if I want to add a border or just do a garter or moss stitch border. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

gr8knitwit2 said:


> BSJ set:
> 
> BSJ Pattern:
> 
> http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Baby_Surprise_Jacket/
> 
> Bootees Pattern:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/123660071/the-moc-a-soc-pattern-collection-baby?ref=related-6


Beautiful work. 💞


----------



## RosD

JanieSue said:


> Here are a few of my baby items, most have been posted previously but some people might not have seen them.
> 
> This has been another fun thread and loved seeing all the beautiful baby things. Thank You Christine.


I love these JanieSue. Those boots are gorgeous!!! 💞


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful especially the red and white set will have to take a look at them booties
> Here is a pair of ugg booties I've just finished


I love these Ugg booties Sonja. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

Montana Gramma said:


> Your items are so nice, thank you for posting and also all who have shown the love they knit.
> 
> These bibs are an easy knit, band knit on. 100% cotton, can use for a wash cloth to clean up after eating, really handy.
> The little vest is called Wee Fast or Wee Quick, pattern is free on the net.
> Says it takes about an hour to knit, took me two and a half. I doubled a DK, calls for Chunky or Bulky. Maybe the two strands slowed me down.


They are all gorgeous. 💞


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> Thank you Sonja. Here is a chart for blankets. The yellow one took 150 grams of 4ply yarn. Depending on the size you make, I think the biggest baby blanket I have made used about 600 grams of 4ply yarn and the smallest about 150 grams. If you need any extra information Sonja please PM me. I quite often roughly choose a size for a blanket and then choose a stitch pattern that I love. Then I decide if I want to add a border or just do a garter or moss stitch border. 💞 Ros


Thank you Ros this is ideal as I'm going to do the same . There are so many lovely stitches out there to chose from that I will be stuck for choice 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> I love these Ugg booties Sonja. 💞 Ros


Thank you again Ros and here is my latest set 
The colour is more a raspberry shade of pink 
Sonja


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> Thank you again Ros and here is my latest set
> The colour is more a raspberry shade of pink
> Sonja


Your welcome Sonja. I absolutely love these sets, they are beautiful and I can just picture a darling little baby in them. Gorgeous work Sonja. 💞 Ros 
I forgot to ask you if there is a link to the patterns you used please Sonja. 😀


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Thank you! 


RosD said:


> Beautiful work. 💞


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Colour combo's lovely! 


Swedenme said:


> Thank you again Ros and here is my latest set
> The colour is more a raspberry shade of pink
> Sonja


----------



## RosD

The cardigan is Sirdar Snuggly Baby Crofter DK 1929. The pattern has a long sleeve version also, the sizes are 0-6 months to 6-7 years.
The beanie and booties are just a basic pattern.&#128158;


----------



## chrisjac

RosD said:


> The cardigan is Sirdar Snuggly Baby Crofter DK 1929. The pattern has a long sleeve version also, the sizes are 0-6 months to 6-7 years.
> The beanie and booties are just a basic pattern.💞


You've done it again,Ros. More beauty for baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> You've done it again,Ros. More beauty for baby!!!!!!!!


Thank you so much Christine. I love your new avatar. 💞🎄💞 Ros


----------



## Miri

Beautiful work!


----------



## RosD

Preemie tops and beanies. &#128158;


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> Your welcome Sonja. I absolutely love these sets, they are beautiful and I can just picture a darling little baby in them. Gorgeous work Sonja. 💞 Ros
> I forgot to ask you if there is a link to the patterns you used please Sonja. 😀


They are my own version Ros . Will definitely make some more as I'm quite pleased with how they turned out 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Colour combo's lovely!


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> The cardigan is Sirdar Snuggly Baby Crofter DK 1929. The pattern has a long sleeve version also, the sizes are 0-6 months to 6-7 years.
> The beanie and booties are just a basic pattern.💞


They are gorgeous Ros especially the cardy , and the colour is beautiful 
Sonjs


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> They are my own version Ros . Will definitely make some more as I'm quite pleased with how they turned out
> Sonja


What a fabulous version they are Sonja!!!! You are so talented and I really love seeing your work. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> They are gorgeous Ros especially the cardy , and the colour is beautiful
> Sonjs


Thank you so much Sonja. 💞 Ros


----------



## gr8knitwit2

So lovely! 


RosD said:


> The cardigan is Sirdar Snuggly Baby Crofter DK 1929. The pattern has a long sleeve version also, the sizes are 0-6 months to 6-7 years.
> The beanie and booties are just a basic pattern.💞


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Love 'em! 


RosD said:


> Preemie tops and beanies. 💞


----------



## Montana Gramma

RosD said:


> The cardigan is Sirdar Snuggly Baby Crofter DK 1929. The pattern has a long sleeve version also, the sizes are 0-6 months to 6-7 years.
> The beanie and booties are just a basic pattern.💞


What lovely things!!


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> Preemie tops and beanies. 💞


More lovely items Ros .


----------



## RosD

gr8knitwit2 said:


> So lovely!


Thank you gr8knitwit2. 💞


----------



## RosD

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Love 'em!


Thank you gr8knitwit2. 💞


----------



## RosD

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Love 'em!


Thank you gr8knitwit2. 💞 oops double post😀


----------



## RosD

Montana Gramma said:


> What lovely things!!


Thank you Montana Gramma. 💞


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> More lovely items Ros .


Thank you Sonja. 💞 Ros


----------



## fortunate1

Swedenme said:


> They are my own version Ros . Will definitely make some more as I'm quite pleased with how they turned out
> Sonja


Is it possible to get the pattern?? I would love to add these to my charity box!!


----------



## RosD

A little jumper. &#128158;


----------



## Shannon123

gr8knitwit2 said:


> BSJ set:
> 
> BSJ Pattern:
> 
> http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Baby_Surprise_Jacket/
> 
> Bootees Pattern:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/123660071/the-moc-a-soc-pattern-collection-baby?ref=related-6


What fun colors for a well-dressed baby!


----------



## Shannon123

JanieSue said:


> Here are a few of my baby items, most have been posted previously but some people might not have seen them.
> 
> This has been another fun thread and loved seeing all the beautiful baby things. Thank You Christine.


Lovely, JanieSue. I love, love, love those booties!


----------



## RosD

I made this little Melika hat by Marianna Mel and I loved the lace so much that I had to make a little jumper to go with it. The hat is a free pattern on Ravelry. I knitted them with Peter Pan DK on 4mm needles. &#128158;


----------



## chrisjac

Truly lovely!


----------



## Artbarn

RosD said:


> I made this little Melika hat by Marianna Mel and I loved the lace so much that I had to make a little jumper to go with it. The hat is a free pattern on Ravelry. I knitted them with Peter Pan DK on 4mm needles. 💞


Love this!


----------



## RosD

Thank you&#128158; Ros


----------

